# See What Some People are Getting Done (Farming 101)



## gom (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry for starting out so harsh. But dam you guys. I'm getting sick of all the I know better and you can'ts. around here. I thought this was a place were you could come and learn from each other. On a subject that we all seem to hold a interest in. Now I will be the first to admit that I have learned a lot on this sight. But like you I have seen the assholes with there I am better then you attitude. So if your one of them then. GET THE FUCK OFF MY THREAD!!!!!! YOUR NOT WANTED HERE!!!!!. If you are a nice person and you have a positive attitude, with nice things to say please. Feel free to give us your input. 

OK That being said. I started this thread so me and the tool man would have a thread to get with each other. But also I would like to talk about full farming a pot plaint. What I'm talking about is % of plant that is usable to the % of the plant that is waist. How to get the most out of the lovely little lade that you spent so much time caring for. In time I will go into detail how I try to get the MAX YIELD out of every plaint I proses. How I proses the trim for hash , and then oil. Will also want to talk about the best way to use some of the products that can be produced from a pot plant. What I call farming 101 using the hole plant and nothing but the plant.

But for now we have a start that I truly have hopes will keep the assholes out.


----------



## dutch black (Mar 5, 2011)

sounds awesome. looking forward to finding some secrets to push my yield to the next level. oh im not an asshole. just a chill dude


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't we all just get along ?

Should be some good info in here. Subd


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 5, 2011)

subed lets hear some i like supper cropping thats how i roll as of right now


----------



## Mother's Finest (Mar 5, 2011)

You do know that your post there puts you in the "i know better and you can'ts" category of people.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 5, 2011)

have we started yet?


----------



## bunnyface (Mar 5, 2011)

Liking the sound of that..(using the whole plant)////

out of intrest..what use apart from hemp fibre could stalk/stems be used for???? sorry if this fucks up the look of the thread,

Take it easy all....


----------



## tooldini (Mar 5, 2011)

Everybody remain call and no fighting  We need to realize everyone has some input that others can value and learn from plus someday I need to learn how to make other items with the plant


----------



## devk (Mar 5, 2011)

The only way you will survive in* are *world,,,,, you must strive to be a asshole,,,,No matter what you do no one will *ever* be happy,,,,
Every living thing on the planet earth is created so it could be consumed %100 completely leaving no *waste*,,,,Its only Capitalism and greed that decides otherwise ....
.There is no excuse for waste.......Unless* you *make one.....
Unless *we* make one.......Choosing and choice will and *almost* result in profit either in currency or consumption 

Good thread so far 
Peace out niggas


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 6, 2011)

View attachment 1477610....................


bunnyface said:


> Liking the sound of that..(using the whole plant)////
> 
> out of intrest..what use apart from hemp fibre could stalk/stems be used for???? sorry if this fucks up the look of the thread,
> 
> Take it easy all....


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Mar 6, 2011)

damn, you come off just like the ones you're speaking about with the whole "shut up and see how its done" LOL


----------



## Alex Kelly (Mar 6, 2011)

If you are a nice person and you have a positive attitude, with nice things to say please. Feel free to give us your input.""

LOL


----------



## gom (Mar 6, 2011)

Mother's Finest said:


> You do know that your post there puts you in the "i know better and you can'ts" category of people.


No I never said I know a thing I said I will explain in detail what I do. In hopes that some can benefit from it and some that may be more experienced than myself can point me in a derection that can improve my work. As far as the other half of that statement. I think if you look over all my post. You can't find me ever saying that you can't do something. I will always heed to the voice of experience. I have found that if you spend more time listening than you do talking. You get a lot smarter faster. I like to think I can learn something from every person I meet . As for the title. It's just a suggestion.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 6, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> have we started yet?


Good question.

16+ replys and so far, not the first thing on farming.

Wet


----------



## gom (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow. Getting some great response guys thanks. Tonight we will start with the copping down of the plant. The plant I'm useing today is a Purple jem autoflower. This is a 2 foot plant with a trim weight of about 1.25 OZ or 35 to 40 grams. After drying and curing. It will get trimmed off the stems, and should yield 25g of good bud dry weight. I don't want to get into what to do with the bud. lots of places here to get that info. But I have 60g to 70g of very frosty leaves. I trim all the leaves off when I trim, and I try to get it at the base of the leave as best I can. All this trim is laid out on paper plates. I try to set it in the window to catch some sun to help dry it out some. 

Stay tuned more to come when it dry's a bit.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 7, 2011)

20 posts and we may (pending pic) have an ounce of bud and a plate full of leaves.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 7, 2011)

gom said:


> But dam you guys. I'm getting sick of all the I know better and you can'ts. around here.



With that statement you just became a member of the group you seem to dislike.




> I thought this was a place were you could come and learn from each other.


It is but unfortunately much of what is taught and learned are bad habits and bad techniques backed up by nothing more than belief and opinion and they are passed on to others who then learn bad habits and bad techniques. So this site is like you thought it was but unfortunately thanks to many it is largely a university of growing ignorance. 





> *But like you I have seen the assholes with there I am better then you attitude. So if your one of them then.**GET THE FUCK OFF MY THREAD!!!!!! YOUR NOT WANTED HERE!!!!!. If you are a nice person and you have a positive attitude, with nice things to say please. Feel free to give us your input.*


You are the thread starter, not the thread owner, operator and moderator. Every thread here is open to every single member and each has an equal right to express themselves as do you regardless of if you like that fact or not. 



> What I'm talking about is % of plant that is usable to the % of the plant that is waist.


That percentage will vary from person to person depending on how they want to use their plants and or to what degree they are capable of using their plants and to some totally dependent on their chosen/preferred growing technique. To someone who makes hash lots of leaves with trichomes on part of them to all of them is pure gold and to someone else the leaves are pure waste and to others they are seen as an unwanted waste long before harvesting. ("Waist" as you put it is the narrow area between the hips and chest, what someone's belt size or pants waist size would be and not a waste product, something lacking worth or value or something usable, of value, worthwhile that goes unused.) 




> How to get the most out of the lovely little lade that you spent so much time caring for. In time I will go into detail how I try to get the MAX YIELD out of every plaint I proses. How I proses the trim for hash , and then oil. Will also want to talk about the best way to use some of the products that can be produced from a pot plant. What I call farming 101 using the hole plant and nothing but the plant.


As odd as it might seem, some people have known what you call; "farming 101" for decades. But it is always nice to see something very old brought up again now and then.



> But for now we have a start that I truly have hopes will keep the assholes out.


Too late ... they have been here from the very beginning. If you want none too be here, for that to happen you would need to exit your own thread. 

If you are familiar with your old saying; "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar" you may care to pause a moment and consider it and then you might care to soften your phraseology a bit and drop the abuse or else with this crowd it is likely to come back at you tenfold.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 7, 2011)

gom said:


> Wow. Getting some great response guys thanks. Tonight we will start with the copping down of the plant. The plant I'm useing today is a Purple jem autoflower. This is a 2 foot plant with a trim weight of about 1.25 OZ or 35 to 40 grams. After drying and curing. It will get trimmed off the stems, and should yield 25g of good bud dry weight. I don't want to get into what to do with the bud. lots of places here to get that info. But I have 60g to 70g of very frosty leaves. I trim all the leaves off when I trim, and I try to get it at the base of the leave as best I can. All this trim is laid out on paper plates. I try to set it in the window to catch some sun to help dry it out some.
> 
> Stay tuned more to come when it dry's a bit.


 Putting your trim in sunlight is the no.1 to degrade the potency of the "sugar" btw.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 7, 2011)

gom said:


> GET THE FUCK OFF MY THREAD!!!!!! YOUR NOT WANTED HERE!!!!!. If you are a nice person and you have a positive attitude, with nice things to say please. Feel free to give us your input. But for now we have a start that I truly have hopes will keep the assholes out.


 this is one of the worst cases of hypocrisy i have come across in a long time what an ass


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 7, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> Putting your trim in sunlight is the no.1 to degrade the potency of the "sugar" btw.


Beat me to it. 

The bud.to trimmed leaves ratio also seems a bit odd, I normally.get.copious amounts more bud than trim unless I get lazy and my bids become.my trim


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 7, 2011)

Gom, you may want to quite before this gets bad. You've placed your neck on the chopping block and there's a LONG line of axe wielding growers just waiting for your next post.


----------



## pimpology101 (Mar 7, 2011)

seems like the more you talk about it the more they surface i guess...


----------



## Honkeycorn (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, I just read through all that for nothing?

Where is the info? Im here to learn!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 7, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Gom, you may want to quite before this gets bad. You've placed your neck on the chopping block and there's a LONG line of axe wielding growers just waiting for your next post.


Oh hai guise.


----------



## fatfarmer (Mar 7, 2011)

well I need info about my girls. But I like people.If there is lot of B.S and stress then I'll just let ya'll be. But we do need each other.We are 420!


----------



## pimpology101 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a pic of week 6 *BUBBA PRE98*


----------



## taint (Mar 9, 2011)

gom said:


> Wow. Getting some great response guys thanks. Tonight we will start with the copping down of the plant. The plant I'm useing today is a Purple jem autoflower. This is a 2 foot plant with a trim weight of about 1.25 OZ or 35 to 40 grams. After drying and curing. It will get trimmed off the stems, and should yield 25g of good bud dry weight. I don't want to get into what to do with the bud. lots of places here to get that info. But I have 60g to 70g of very frosty leaves. I trim all the leaves off when I trim, and I try to get it at the base of the leave as best I can. All this trim is laid out on paper plates. I try to set it in the window to catch some sun to help dry it out some.
> 
> 
> This is a 22" plant that'll yield more dry than yer autos gonna wet,trim and all.
> ...


----------



## bobbypyn (Mar 9, 2011)

I shred my dried stalks in a food processor and use em like coir in my soil-less mixes. I also do the same with dried out fan leaves and the powder left over from hash making; it all goes back into the mix. plants dig it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 9, 2011)

i use my stalks to clean up anal discharge it works really well.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 9, 2011)

gom said:


> Wow. Getting some great response guys thanks. Tonight we will start with the copping down of the plant. The plant I'm useing today is a Purple jem autoflower. This is a 2 foot plant with a trim weight of about 1.25 OZ or 35 to 40 grams. After drying and curing. It will get trimmed off the stems, and should yield 25g of good bud dry weight. I don't want to get into what to do with the bud. lots of places here to get that info. But I have 60g to 70g of very frosty leaves. I trim all the leaves off when I trim, and I try to get it at the base of the leave as best I can. All this trim is laid out on paper plates. I try to set it in the window to catch some sun to help dry it out some.
> 
> dam most real farmers would go bankrupt with that kinda yield


----------



## del66666 (Mar 9, 2011)

whats up, wheres the info.......grapefruit 12-12 from seed in coco.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whats up, wheres the info.......grapefruit 12-12 from seed in coco.


wtfffffffffffffff. how did u do that. lol.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 9, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> wtfffffffffffffff. how did u do that. lol.


hesi tnt and coco bloom, 600 watt lumatek with diamond reflector cheap coco bales and seeds from marijuana nl. oh and plenty of luck lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 9, 2011)

where the fuck is the OP i need to know what to do with WHOLE PLANT.


----------



## taint (Mar 9, 2011)

Hilarious....................well he's got quite the attendance now.
I think yer gonna be busy for a while mongo...............do ya REALLY wanna use ALL that?


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow how did I miss this gem of a thread the past few days? Subbed for entertainment purposes only


----------



## djruiner (Mar 9, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 1484520
> 
> where the fuck is the OP i need to know what to do with WHOLE PLANT.


what i like to do is take my left over leaves and stems...wrap them tight with the hair from a virgin indian and make multi-sized buttplugs to hand out to the neighborhood children.im using up all the resources of my plant,while helping the community.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2011)

djruiner said:


> what i like to do is take my left over leaves and stems...wrap them tight with the hair from a virgin indian and make multi-sized buttplugs to hand out to the neighborhood children.im using up all the resources of my plant,while helping the community.


What do they say? Pics or it didn't happen. 
I'll hang just to see what the pup/Op says.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 9, 2011)

djruiner said:


> what i like to do is take my left over leaves and stems...wrap them tight with the hair from a virgin indian and make multi-sized buttplugs to hand out to the neighborhood children.im using up all the resources of my plant,while helping the community.


that is a great idea. are those hard to make?


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 9, 2011)

Am I the only 1 who Shuts Fire Place Vent, then throws all my stems,stalks, and trimmings into it? Boxing your home is win.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 9, 2011)

Man, this thread has revealed all the secret growing tips and tricks that many have guarded for centuries!! (I would love to contribute but it seems that I can't resist my "jesus that is fucking stupid" tendencies. Plus I was informed the other day by someone that I tried to correct about growing temps that I was told _" Fuck you legally flying. and your mom and your stupid ass avatar. you are a fuckin dick and its obvious you didnt even read my link. Eat a giant dick. and Fuck you for PMing me after you wrote this shit. Im glad your just just an avatar cus I would seriously whoop your ass you fuckin asshole. Wheres your hydroponic store muther fucker? You dont own one? Then shut the Fuck up you little flea ass bitch". 

_admittedly, I told him that he should probably wait until puberty sets in until he gives growing advice. LOL 
On second thought though, I'm going to make that my signature. * 

*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Me thinks the OP took Bricktops advice ???
> 
> Thread is a hoot though


If I was him, I'd hide after stirring up the big dogs like that too.
And I keep hearing the theme to "Green Acres" every time I log on to this thread.
Coincidence? I think not.

[youtube]Mbk81X6WHA4[/youtube]


----------



## LostReefSponger (Mar 11, 2011)

I just want you all to know that im in the middle of my first grow. This means that, yes, I in fact do know EVERYTHING and need no help. Because im so much better than all of you I already know every single trick there is. Why just yesterday I started some more seeds and I now have a pound of dried, cured weed from each seed that is better than yours, but im not telling you my tricks because you aren't as cool. But really, RIU rocks and I've learned a lot from all you people that aren't as cool as I am.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 11, 2011)

LostReefSponger said:


> I just want you all to know that im in the middle of my first grow. This means that, yes, I in fact do know EVERYTHING and need no help. Because im so much better than all of you I already know every single trick there is. Why just yesterday I started some more seeds and I now have a pound of dried, cured weed from each seed that is better than yours, but im not telling you my tricks because you aren't as cool. But really, RIU rocks and I've learned a lot from all you people that aren't as cool as I am.


Is pink soap somehow involved? 
Thanks, I'll hang up and listen...


----------



## LostReefSponger (Mar 11, 2011)

I really dont know how you guys know my secret, spies! but yes, its pink soap. However, my pink soap is better than yours, and its not on a rope, rather its on a stem buttplug that's been mentioned before, helps me get clean.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it really quiet in here or is it just me?
Where did Super Farmer go?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's not like the box your typing in doesn't correct you when you misspell a word...at least mine does in firefox...How hard is it to spell plant?

And there does seem to be a lot of attitude from VERY experienced growers...but I would imagine that because even when NOT online, they get ALOT of ?'s about growing and what to do. It becomes taxing after while i'm sure....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> It's not like the box your typing in doesn't correct you when you misspell a word...at least mine does in firefox...How hard is it to spell plant?
> And there does seem to be a lot of attitude from VERY experienced growers...but I would imagine that because even when NOT online, they get ALOT of ?'s about growing and what to do. It becomes taxing after while i'm sure....


I'm with you on spelling & grammatical errors. I make them occasionally as well, but I try hard to be correct - its just a lot easier to understand whats being said if a sentence is spelled/assembled somewhat correctly. No Snoop dog here.
I also understand the frustration with the same questions over and over - I personally do the Mister Miagi thing with no less than 5 new growers, plus I enjoy helping others on-line. The questions can drive you out of your mind at times, it seems like a noob trait is to try and find a "Silver Bullet" that no body else has found yet. "Can I piss on my plants", "should I drive nails into the stalks to increase THC", "what are the best nutes" etc... et-al. It is a weed, dont try and over think it. Provide a decent living enviornment & the plant will thrive, but many people try too hard looking for that magic elixer & kill the plant with kindness.
Peace. GWN


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Is pink soap somehow involved?
> Thanks, I'll hang up and listen...


Oh, you must never have seen the epic tafbang thread. No rope, just pink soap.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 12, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by Wolverine97  * *Is pink soap somehow involved?
> Thanks, I'll hang up and listen...*





Wolverine97 said:


> Oh, you must never have seen the epic tafbang thread. No rope, just pink soap.


The famous 'Leaning Tower of Pisa' grow, the Yogi and Boo-boo bear picnic basket grow with it on top of a stack of books that were on top of a stool that was on top of a table to keep 8 tiny seedlings close enough to tafbang's only source of grow lighting, a few weak CFLs in a chandelier in his bedroom. 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot.html

It was classic! The Marx Brothers and the Three Stooges were never funnier than tafbang's pink and white picnic basket grow and with his 'I know everything and everyone else is totally ignorant' attitude. 

If this site had a Hall of Fame of Growing Shame forum he would HAVE to be the very first inductee.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 12, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The famous 'Leaning Tower of Pisa' grow, the Yogi and Boo-boo bear picnic basket grow with it on top of a stack of books that were on top of a stool that was on top of a table to keep 8 tiny seedlings close enough to tafbang's only source of grow lighting, a few weak CFLs in a chandelier in his bedroom.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot.html
> 
> ...


Seriously, and I think the guy genuinely _believes_ he's growing good pot, and learning a good method. The guy actually tried correcting me on something (different thread)he had no damn clue what was going on, then got pissy and potty mouthed when I proved it to him. Maybe it's a fucking brilliant satire and it's all going over my head, who knows.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 13, 2011)

gom said:


> Sorry for starting out so harsh. But dam you guys. I'm getting sick of all the I know better and you can'ts. around here. I thought this was a place were you could come and learn from each other. On a subject that we all seem to hold a interest in. Now I will be the first to admit that I have learned a lot on this sight. But like you I have seen the assholes with there I am better then you attitude. So if your one of them then. GET THE FUCK OFF MY THREAD!!!!!! YOUR NOT WANTED HERE!!!!!. If you are a nice person and you have a positive attitude, with nice things to say please. Feel free to give us your input.
> 
> OK That being said. I started this thread so me and the tool man would have a thread to get with each other. But also I would like to talk about full farming a pot plaint. What I'm talking about is % of plant that is usable to the % of the plant that is waist. How to get the most out of the lovely little lade that you spent so much time caring for. In time I will go into detail how I try to get the MAX YIELD out of every plaint I proses. How I proses the trim for hash , and then oil. Will also want to talk about the best way to use some of the products that can be produced from a pot plant. What I call farming 101 using the hole plant and nothing but the plant.
> 
> But for now we have a start that I truly have hopes will keep the assholes out.


Well, I'm not sure who your trying to "classify" as being "know it alls". But, I know my shit.. and if I can help someone... then I'm going to give them my help... period.

You know what I'm tired of? I'm tired of people not using the freaking search feature on the site. I'm tired of people not reading the RULES!! I'm also tired of seeing the same fucking questions.. asked over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.. that's what I'm tired of.

Personally.. I think that all the experienced users/growers should have our own little subforum. It won't be for noobs.. so maybe that way.. we can rid out the same questions being asked over and over and over again.

Just thought I would share that..

peace.


----------



## LostReefSponger (Mar 13, 2011)

guys! I TOTALLY have this new theory on how to grow marijuana monsters. What I'm going to do when i harvest is cut down the entire plant and then I throw it in the garbage, voila! the next day my "stump" is a MONSTER!scary teeth and all. see because I know it all I knee that if you put buds in a garbage can then it transmits mega growing hormones to the stalk and over night it grows into 16 pounds of monster! trust me, Im almost done with my first plant...plus I read it on a bathroom stall so it has to be true!


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 13, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> Well, I'm not sure who your trying to "classify" as being "know it alls". But, I know my shit.. and if I can help someone... then I'm going to give them my help... period.
> 
> You know what I'm tired of? I'm tired of people not using the freaking search feature on the site. I'm tired of people not reading the RULES!! I'm also tired of seeing the same fucking questions.. asked over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.. that's what I'm tired of.
> 
> ...



Bravo!

If the same thing had been said but an additional 2000 or so words used I would have to believe I wrote it myself because it is exactly what I have thought and felt and even in bits and pieces said myself. 

Some of what was said reminded me of one day when the exact same question was asked five times by five different people. Three of them started new threads to ask the question and the other two asked the exact same question in existing threads, even though it was totally off topic. 

The same question had been asked near countless time before in near countless other thread started just to ask the exact same question and a simple search would have given all five people all the answers and help they needed .... but the search function was not used.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 13, 2011)

it's so.....impersonal.
..the search thing... i talk to enough robots irl


EDIT:

then more peeps like me would be frolicking and reviving three year old posts and hacking trails in advanced sub forums
unfortunately most peeps in a given group are only average i figure...but we can get better.


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 13, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> That a great idea...I also noticed the same questions being asked repeatly...by noob's & I think it's because they haven't got enough exp w/ this site & don't know that the advance search is available. I think it is great that u still help out...that's what makes this site so wonderful. Exp. grower's like yourself lending a helping hand. Thumbs up to you! Peace & Happy gardening.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 15, 2011)

gom said:


> Wow. Getting some great response guys thanks. Tonight we will start with the copping down of the plant. The plant I'm useing today is a Purple jem autoflower. This is a 2 foot plant with a trim weight of about 1.25 OZ or 35 to 40 grams. After drying and curing. It will get trimmed off the stems, and should yield 25g of good bud dry weight. I don't want to get into what to do with the bud. lots of places here to get that info. But I have 60g to 70g of very frosty leaves. I trim all the leaves off when I trim, and I try to get it at the base of the leave as best I can. All this trim is laid out on paper plates. I try to set it in the window to catch some sun to help dry it out some.
> 
> Stay tuned more to come when it dry's a bit.


Where's the goddamn OP. I got all this shit and can't figure out WTF to do with it. I gots me some paper plates and a couple sunny windows. You got me all on the edge of my seat, waiting for the next step. Stop teasing and get back in here with some info. Fucking tease.



https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## r1tony (Mar 15, 2011)

did I stumble onto something?


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 18, 2011)

I think op bailed on us. He probly got arrested when a bicycle cop rode by and saw a plate of bud trimmings in his window.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 20, 2011)

He saw what a mistake he made and ran like the wind. LMAO. Come back, OP...we're waiting for you. Put the lotion on your skin.


----------



## jack ripa (Mar 20, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 1484520
> 
> where the fuck is the OP i need to know what to do with WHOLE PLANT.


I just woke up my wife laughing hysterically through my fingers.

I am ashamed to say I am watching this train wreck of a thread. You made it worthwhile.


----------



## sso (Mar 20, 2011)

if you guys are so tired of the same questions being asked again and again.

stop answering them.


why?

you have tought it about million times and there gotta be at least some students here from your teaching, that are still fresh for these kinda questions.

let them do it, ignore these questions, only answer stuff you are actually interested in.

let the more advanced newbs handle the total newbs.

you are no longer in basic growing, you are in advanced growing, thats where you should be teaching.

if you can teach at a college level or even highschool, arent your talents kinda wasted in the kindergarten? (well unless you really like the younguns.)


----------



## dangledo (Mar 20, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> He saw what a mistake he made and ran like the wind. LMAO. Come back, OP...we're waiting for you. Put the lotion on your skin.


or it gets the hose again...

I hope the op gets back soon, you are clearly in need of growing help....jk


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 20, 2011)

sso said:


> if you guys are so tired of the same questions being asked again and again.
> 
> stop answering them.
> 
> ...


You haven't read this whole thread. Lighten up...we're having some fun. 

This is just a thread who lost its Leader and is now flailing in the wind. Lost souls, we are...waiting to find out what to do with the rest of our plants.

For now, we'll just mumble amongst ourselves, waiting for the return of our Leader. 

Where are thee OP 1?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 20, 2011)

...like a candle - in - the wind...


----------



## ozgirl (Mar 20, 2011)

There is some kick ass info on this site, yeah I have found some people to be blunt or rude, or even seemingly speaking absolute crud. Remember this place is full of the general public, and in life we always run into pricks
However thats also what I like about it, while there is contradictory info from different people, you just have to decide which answer makes the most sense to you, and go with it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 20, 2011)

ozgirl said:


> There is some kick ass info on this site, yeah I have found some people to be blunt or rude, or even seemingly speaking absolute crud. Remember this place is full of the general public, and in life we always run into pricks
> However thats also what I like about it, while there is contradictory info from different people, you just have to decide which answer makes the most sense to you, and go with it.


dont quite uderstand why u r saying that. our teacher is late for class. r u hear to learn or jack the thread? what ever the reason please stay and let your self become the plant.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 20, 2011)

ozgirl said:


> There is some kick ass info on this site, yeah I have found some people to be blunt or rude, or even seemingly speaking absolute crud. Remember this place is full of the general public, and in life we always run into pricks
> However thats also what I like about it, while there is contradictory info from different people, you just have to decide which answer makes the most sense to you, and go with it.


Do _you_ know where our OP is?

Hey gang, I sent the OP a PM letting him know we're all here ready to find out how to deal with all that pesky non bud stuff. I suggest others do the same. His last post was on this thread.


----------



## ozgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> dont quite uderstand why u r saying that. our teacher is late for class. r u hear to learn or jack the thread? what ever the reason please stay and let your self become the plant.



Sorry I was responding to the first post, I should have quoted, im not trying to jack the thread, or become the plant either lol.

collective gardener, I have no idea where or who the OP is.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the bicycle cop theory. LOL

My kid smoked up all the trim and then made a bong stand out of the stems, so I gotta wait for the next harvest for the OTHER uses, if, we ever find out what they are.

Wet


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 22, 2011)

You guys should shut up an see what some people are getting done


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a Festivus miracle!


----------



## taint (Mar 23, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> You guys should shut up an see what some people are getting done


..............................dude wtf..............I gotta ask is that real?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Mar 23, 2011)

taint said:


> ..............................dude wtf..............I gotta ask is that real?


It is the envy of all scrog plants


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yes its real.
Looks like charlie browns lame ass christmas tree.

Its truely amazing!!

Imagine the yield....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Oh yes its real.
> Looks like charlie browns lame ass christmas tree.
> 
> Its truely amazing!!
> ...


And I remember when it was just a little sprout.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 24, 2011)

That plant was a Mutant, the grower was very good an the rest of his garden was great....

*Except the crazy ass plant pictured above. lol*

7-8 nodes an 4 ft tall?

I need to check it out now, should be about done flowering.
Heres the link if yall want to know...

Double Berry/Blue Berry (2-3 weeks flowering.. very interesting plant... lol)




https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/387171-chris-new-400-watt-hps-13.html


----------



## taint (Mar 24, 2011)

Dude..............................that just bugs me the fuckout.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 24, 2011)

The guy with the ceiling light grow would really appreciate that plant.

Wouldn't have to use so many books, lunchboxes and whatnot to get it up there. LOL

Wet


----------



## tafbang (Mar 24, 2011)

you guys really upset about me growing with $0? and wolverine, the buds are good... I'd like for you and your friends to quit hating so much, if anything, I should go in the Hall-of-Fame for doing something nobody believed to ever be possible, quit being pricks, thanks.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 24, 2011)

tafbang said:


> you guys really upset about me growing with $0? and wolverine, the buds are good... I'd like for you and your friends to quit hating so much, if anything, I should go in the Hall-of-Fame for doing something nobody believed to ever be possible, quit being pricks, thanks.


Dude, what? Me and my "friends"? That bud must be good man, send me an oz... 
I haven't been a prick, man, I tried to help you out on a couple of occasions only to be told to fuck-off and called a "faggot". Just, wow man. _YOU_ quit being a little "prick". I've left you alone, you do the same, I even had you on ignore until curiosity got the better of me today. I'll go back to that, you do the same. Mmmkay?


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 24, 2011)

tafbang said:


> you guys really upset about me growing with $0? and wolverine, the buds are good... I'd like for you and your friends to quit hating so much, if anything, I should go in the Hall-of-Fame for doing something nobody believed to ever be possible, quit being pricks, thanks.


What the hell are you talking about? Get back on topic. The topic here is, and always has been, waiting for the OP to come back and tell us what to do with all this pesky plant material. We're supposed to shut up and see what people are doing. 

I got 50+ lbs of stocks and fan leaves with no resin stacking up in our warehouse. I need help from the op. I think he knows something about making diesel fuel out of it....or something else really cool. Where is our fearless leader. he came on sooooo strong and left us out in the cold. His last post was here. Someone may need to stop by his pad and make sure he's ok.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 24, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Get back on topic. The topic here is, and always has been, waiting for the OP to come back and tell us what to do with all this pesky plant material. We're supposed to shut up and see what people are doing.
> 
> I got 50+ lbs of stocks and fan leaves with no resin stacking up in our warehouse. I need help from the op. I think he knows something about making diesel fuel out of it....or something else really cool. Where is our fearless leader. he came on sooooo strong and left us out in the cold. His last post was here. Someone may need to stop by his pad and make sure he's ok.


Dear Leader is doing what he does every night CG, TRYING TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD! 
/Pinky and the Brain reference


----------



## grow plenty (Mar 24, 2011)

yea...the DUMB_ASS hall of fame


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 24, 2011)

Heres what Ive done that was cool with my extra stems an shit that.

Use the leafs to make pot cigars blunt thingys, 

Use the stems to make pseudo Thai sticks out of the small bud. 
Pull a a fiber down the stem, compress the wet bud around the stem an tie with the hemp fiber. Dry an SMOKE!
Makes them small popcorn buds picturesque. lol

They are novelty only, but I guess you could sell em for more money that way?


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 24, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> View attachment 1510614
> 
> Look at that node spacing....
> Imagine when flower started, the stretch would make it 2-3x bigger.


 If I were you'd I'd remove all those pesky fan leaves so the bottom of the plant can develop big and fat juicy buds  .


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 25, 2011)

Everyone needs to just shut up and see what some people are getting done.

I fucking love this jacked up thread. GD free for all. No leader, to topic. Some A-Hole OP, who started a bunch of shit and flew the coop. 

Be a gas if this ended up being some huge thread...stickied and the works. 

Next topic...Leaf Licking for faster finishes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2011)

You don't suppose this might explain our leaderless voyage in this thread do you ?


Stupid Connecticut Man, Robert Michelson, Calls Police for Marijuana Growing Tips 





Robert Michelson, age 21, called 911 in Farmington, Connecticut to ask what type of trouble would he get into if he grew one pot plant. The 911 operator Michelson spoke to told Michelson he could get arrested for growing pot, Michelson, ever the polite one, thanked the 911 operator and hung up. 
The drugs must have messed with Michelson's brain cells because it did not occur to him that 911 would have his address. The 911 operator alerted local police of this call the when the police showed up at Michelson's house they " seized a small amount of marijuana and drug paraphernalia." Michelson then admitted he had purchased seeds and growing equipment in order to grow weed.
Court records show that Michelson was booked and then released on $5,000 bond. Michelson was charged with marijuana possession and other crimes. Michelson has yet to make a statement to the press but when he does I want to know why call 911, it's not really an emergency, Michelson you could have googled his question and received a response. Second, why just one pot plant? If you are going to grow pot you might as well make it worth your while monetarily.


----------



## medimaker (Mar 25, 2011)

So much win in this thread. 

Come back OP


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 25, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You don't suppose this might explain our leaderless voyage in this thread do you ?
> 
> 
> Stupid Connecticut Man, Robert Michelson, Calls Police for Marijuana Growing Tips
> ...


Ok...check out the mustash on that cop. Classic.


----------



## rzza (Mar 25, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Ok...check out the mustash on that cop. Classic.


you dont know who that is?


----------



## jiffjacksmokes (Mar 25, 2011)

meow listen, I didn't learn anything from this thread, lets keep it educational to at least some extent  peace and good puffing to the brethren


----------



## dangledo (Mar 25, 2011)

jiffjacksmokes said:


> meow listen, I didn't learn anything from this thread, lets keep it educational to at least some extent  peace and good puffing to the brethren


excuse me, but did you say meow?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm up in yo thread, and I aint read shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2011)

Am I drinking milk from a saucer? Where's is meow our OP?
[youtube]0yXZRdeGHEo[/youtube]


----------



## medimaker (Mar 25, 2011)

I forgot how funny that movie was


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 25, 2011)

tafbang said:


> I should go in the Hall-of-Fame for doing something nobody believed to ever be possible, quit being pricks, thanks.


I am not trying to harass you, I am only curious how you would actually rate your degree of success. You started out with 8 plants. Somehow you got down to 2 plants and 1 broke and you had to take it early leaving you with this 1 plant.





While comparing any indoor grow to an outdoor grow isn't exactly an apples and apples comparison, take a look at this plant. 








Yes, that is, or was only 1 plant. The guy got 9.9 pounds, dry weight, from it. 

So do you consider yourself to have been successful because at this point you still have 1 out of 8 plants still alive, or because you believe you grew an impressive plant?

I am just wondering what you consider to be success?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2011)

Lmfao are you serious tafbang?


----------



## valjean (Mar 25, 2011)

that is.. a lot of tinfoil....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 26, 2011)

valjean said:


> that is.. a lot of tinfoil....


He's saving it to make a new hat when he's done.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 26, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I am not trying to harass you, I am only curious how you would actually rate your degree of success. You started out with 8 plants. Somehow you got down to 2 plants and 1 broke and you had to take it early leaving you with this 1 plant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone do some photoshop work and make this beauty our official plant for this thread? She is really something else.


To stay on topic, I discovered that if I use the medium size fan leaf stems, dry them, and sharpen them...they make good single use tooth pics. I was hoping the OP could verify that this is an approved use of the plant.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 26, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Can someone do some photoshop work and make this beauty our official plant for this thread? She is really something else.
> 
> 
> To stay on topic, I discovered that if I use the medium size fan leaf stems, dry them, and sharpen them...they make good single use tooth pics. I was hoping the OP could verify that this is an approved use of the plant.


I use them to clean my bowl.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> To stay on topic, I discovered that if I use the medium size fan leaf stems, dry them, and sharpen them...they make good single use tooth pics. I was hoping the OP could verify that this is an approved use of the plant.


I dull them out a bit & use them to hold open my eyelids while reading taf's post's.


Edit: Meow


----------



## tafbang (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, you were there from the whole grow. And there was also a poll, success was obviously some yield, you done harassing yet? bunch of schmucks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Well, you were there from the whole grow. And there was also a poll, success was obviously some yield, you done harassing yet? bunch of schmucks


lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tafbang (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a broke nigga who threw some seeds in a chandelier, that's a pure ceiling light grow baby 
The 1st harvest was already beneficial and pretty nice for the $0 grow op


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 26, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Just a broke nigga


lol...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2011)

*This message is hidden because tafbang is on your ignore list. *

** This has to be my favorite feature of this site.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *This message is hidden because tafbang is on your ignore list. *
> 
> ** This has to be my favorite feature of this site.


It should be better tho


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 26, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Well, you were there from the whole grow. And there was also a poll, success was obviously some yield, you done harassing yet? bunch of schmucks


You, my friend, seem a little paranoid. Who's harassing you? Is it the OP? Where is he? You tell that every part of the plant using mutha fucka we be lookin for him.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 26, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Can someone do some photoshop work and make this beauty our official plant for this thread? She is really something else.
> 
> 
> To stay on topic, I discovered that if I use the medium size fan leaf stems, dry them, and sharpen them...they make good single use tooth pics. I was hoping the OP could verify that this is an approved use of the plant.


hmmm..someone good with photoshop?..it just so happens ive photoshoped this plant a few weeks?..months?...years?how old is this thing now?...seeing as ive been through like 6 harvests since i last saw it when it looked less sad then it does now....tell you guys what...ill show the 3 pics from before...then you can judge should i do some work with the current plant pic.and it should also be noted that i have this certain person on ignore..and have for a few months now...so looking for input from people that i can actually see what they type...but let me see if i can find the 3 gems......


----------



## zoomcrzy45 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm subed and can tell you that the assholes are going to flock here. I've already identified one major ones been here. Good luck!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Mar 26, 2011)

nice work, the best part of this thread was the supertrooper scene.wtf meow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2011)

sixstring2112 said:


> nice work, the best part of this thread was the supertrooper scene.wtf meow


Meow I agree.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 27, 2011)

It's kind of becoming an "shit overflow" thread. Something like this is probably overdue. The OP has no idea what he started with his thread title before he fled.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Mar 27, 2011)

looks like the op(gom) is gone you guys scurred him right off the site.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 27, 2011)

sixstring2112 said:


> looks like the op(gom) is gone you guys scurred him right off the site.


I think I speak for the whole group when I say we did not want to scare him. We truly want him back. I mean, how else are we to shut up and see what other people are doing.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 27, 2011)

Everyone already knows tafbang is a fail. For now I'm happy following him around warning ppl to not heed 1 word of his "advice". I can't believe he even thinks he should give advice to anyone. He's obviously a dillusional13 year old kid with a great imagination. Key word being dillusional.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, I've heard so much about Tafbang. Someone please link me to one of his famous posts. I fell out of the loop.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 27, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> OK, I've heard so much about Tafbang. Someone please link me to one of his famous posts. I fell out of the loop.


*This message is hidden because tafbang is on your ignore list.*

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/406069-tafbang-ceiling-light-grow-part.html


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 27, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> OK, I've heard so much about Tafbang. Someone please link me to one of his famous posts. I fell out of the loop.


Here is a link to his first thread, the 'Leaning Tower of Pisa' Yogi and Boo-Boo bear picnic basket grow. It's filled with gems. ---Link --- https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot.html

Message # 60 shows his picnic basket growing container .... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot-3.html

It wasn't the first place in the thread to see 'The Leaning Tower of Pisa' grow but you can see it in message # 589 https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot-30.html

Maybe my favorite pictures from his first thread are found in message # 1790 https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot-90.html ... his plants were droopy so he put a reddish pink bar of soap between then to perk them up. About using the soap he said; "*well, I'm hoping that no drama learns that soap does more than cleaning and I hope he learns that organisms need oxygen" and; "**aking the soap out right now since the ones that were sick are refreshed" and; "**P.S. a few of the plants grew 1-2 inches just last night while the soap was in. they came back hard. I'm not sure about the science on leaving the soap in there, but I don't want to be greedy. It's like anti-biotics" and; "**From myself, this is a science I don't know how to explain. but cats know what I'm talking about. put fragrance soap near plants or animals and they will get excited as the energy opens up their sensory systems"*


Check out the thread ..... it's classic.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah the soap part is my favorite too. I think he saw ppl put soap out on guerilla grows to keep animals away, and then his dillusion and imagination kicked in

Edit; oh wait the spores part was pretty funny too.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Here is a link to his first thread, the 'Leaning Tower of Pisa' Yogi and Boo-Boo bear picnic basket grow. It's filled with gems. ---Link --- https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot.html
> 
> Message # 60 shows his picnic basket growing container .... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot-3.html
> 
> ...


you were right bt, that was def funny stuff.how in the hell did that guy get to over 200 pages of useless info?


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 28, 2011)

I just went through a bunch of his threads. My god. I don'y know whether to laugh or cry. It is pretty entertaining, though. Is he like 15 years old? Seems like a little kid. I love that stack of shit all the plants were on. And the soad was classic. But the real treat is how when people make fun of him he truly sees it as support. He really thinks that there are people out there who are learning from him. He's entertaining, but I wouldn't want him anywhere near my thread. Thanks to all for the links.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2011)

sixstring2112 said:


> you were right bt, that was def funny stuff.how in the hell did that guy get to over 200 pages of useless info?


He's RIU's current train wreck - you just can't NOT watch.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 28, 2011)

sixstring2112 said:


> you were right bt, that was def funny stuff.how in the hell did that guy get to over 200 pages of useless info?


He believes he knows what he is doing and talking about and he just does not give up no matter how many times he is proven too be wrong or ridiculed. 

And TheLastWood was right .... his insisting that trichomes are; "spores" was GREAT too!

Another I did not include a link and message number to was about some mysterious never named horticulturalist, a female I believe was the claim, that he claimed said you can sex seedlings by their odor and leaf shape. 

Another humorous one was after saying that he ids giving his plant every possible resource he said he feeds it; "water food because he heard they like it." In the past getting an explanation or definition of something like that from him was harder than pulling teeth but at least that time it only took a few requests for clarification of what; "water food" was for him to admit that it is just water. 

In a way I guess we should be glad to have him around. It's like having Rodney Dangerfield as a member. He said all sorts of really funny totally off the wall stuff and then he complains that he doesn't get any respect.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 28, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I just went through a bunch of his threads. My god. I don'y know whether to laugh or cry. It is pretty entertaining, though. Is he like 15 years old? Seems like a little kid. I love that stack of shit all the plants were on. And the soad was classic. But the real treat is how when people make fun of him he truly sees it as support. He really thinks that there are people out there who are learning from him. He's entertaining, but I wouldn't want him anywhere near my thread. Thanks to all for the links.



It was an amazing thread. A movie critic might have said, 'I laughed, I cried, I almost died' about it. To me at times it was as pathetic and as painful as watching a baby drown.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 28, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's RIU's current train wreck - you just can't NOT watch.


Yep. His threads are like traffic jams on highways because of a really bad car accident. As you get closer you keep saying you won't look because you don't want to see an arm or a leg lying in the road or someone's body trapped in their car with their head ripped off ... but when you get to the wreck you are powerless to not look.


----------



## valjean (Mar 28, 2011)

rubbernecking bastards


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 28, 2011)

There could be a thread just for his....hmmmm....not fans.....observers. Yes, Tafbang observers. I keep finding myself going through and reading his posts. I am truly speachless. I don't even know what to think, say, or feel about him. Now I'm giving his ass even more of my time. He's like a drug that makes you feel like shit, but you keep doing it. I love his term "faggotry".


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 28, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> There could be a thread just for his....hmmmm....not fans.....observers. Yes, Tafbang observers. I keep finding myself going through and reading his posts. I am truly speachless. I don't even know what to think, say, or feel about him. Now I'm giving his ass even more of my time. He's like a drug that makes you feel like shit, but you keep doing it. I love his term "faggotry".


What I loved in his first thread was how everything was; "sexy." His plants were; "sexy," things he did with/for them were; "sexy." Everything was; "sexy" to him.

At one point I was starting to wonder if he was Right Said Fred.


----------



## valjean (Mar 28, 2011)

so we are sure this is not a joke? i know im not the first to wonder...


----------



## djruiner (Mar 28, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> What I loved in his first thread was how everything was; "sexy." His plants were; "sexy," things he did with/for them were; "sexy." Everything was; "sexy" to him.
> 
> At one point I was starting to wonder if he was Right Said Fred.


i had to...just had to do it...


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 28, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i had to...just had to do it...


Very good ... very good indeed!


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 29, 2011)

That is exactly how I picture him. Great work.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 29, 2011)

...notice the fullness of the plant, the rigid upward facing leaves...clearly a plant loving its environment.


----------



## medimaker (Mar 29, 2011)

pinched off the flowers....I damn near died.

I like this kid.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 29, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> That is exactly how I picture him. Great work.


maybe i should just start a tafgangbang photoshop thread...ive got a whole folder worth of these now


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 29, 2011)

The pictures of his plants about to take their Saturday night bath with their bar of reddish-pink soap at the ready is still one of my favorites. 

*

























*


----------



## djruiner (Mar 29, 2011)

his setup slightly changed after that pic..here is one that was a few days later....
as we all know the bar of soap excites them...
the dawn is used with the sos pads to scrub the plants down real well...clean plants are happy plants.
the turtle wax he uses to give them that sexy shine.
and the salt on the pretzel talks to the salts in the soil and tells them to not build up so when he gives them their water food all works as planned........







lets not forgot that at this time they was beginning to smell like females


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 29, 2011)

djruiner said:


> his setup slightly changed after that pic..here is one that was a few days later....
> as we all know the bar of soap excites them...
> the dawn is used with the sos pads to scrub the plants down real well...clean plants are happy plants.
> the turtle wax he uses to give them that sexy shine.
> ...


Don't forget the food water. And where are the spores? ME WANT MOAR SPOARS. You faggot.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 29, 2011)

djruiner said:


> his setup slightly changed after that pic..here is one that was a few days later....
> as we all know the bar of soap excites them...
> the dawn is used with the sos pads to scrub the plants down real well...clean plants are happy plants.
> the turtle wax he uses to give them that sexy shine.
> ...


Maybe a little Lemon Pledge for that nice lemony smell would come in handy too, plus it would make his leaves really shiny.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Choppr (Mar 29, 2011)

Alright...I'll start by asking "is the OP here?".....Now that the formalities are done with.....*
The Turtle Wax, S.O.S. & pretzel....that is pure genius!! 


*"Edit"
I missed the Pledge!!....


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 29, 2011)

While we're killing time waiting for the OP to show us the way, I would LOVE more photoshop Tafbang. That was perfect. Just the kind of "faggotry" that gets him going.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 29, 2011)

djruiner said:


>



While looking at the picture, and in particular the S.O.S., I had something of a flashback to my childhood. The S.O.S. and the plants being in a Yogi and Boo-boo bear picnic basket made me think of stories my old man told of when he was in Patton's 3rd Army in WWII and eating what the GI's called SOS, shit on a shingle. Maybe the S.O.S. unintentionally described the plants and picnic basket together better than originally thought, though in terms from a long gone era.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 29, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> While we're killing time waiting for the OP to show us the way, I would LOVE more photoshop Tafbang. That was perfect. Just the kind of "faggotry" that gets him going.


i had my dealings with him on his first now closed thread. there is no reasoning with him..no understanding...no reading comprehension..no logical line of thinking. i no longer address him in the form of words because it gets me, nor anyone else, anywhere with him. i refuse to post in his current thread seeing that we have mods that see calling him "ignorant" as a good reason to give people an infraction...i'm sure BT will back me up on that. i can't understand why people are giving him credit for anything, must be the routing for the underdog thing i guess. i can understand that some people grow with what they have to work with. but at the same time they have no business claiming they know whats best and resort to name calling when people try to give advice on the very basic of information.
so i no longer address him in any fashion other then pics....talking to him is like talking to Charlie Browns parents.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 29, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> While looking at the picture, and in particular the S.O.S., I had something of a flashback to my childhood. The S.O.S. and the plants being in a Yogi and Boo-boo bear picnic basket made me think of stories my old man told of when he was in Patton's 3rd Army in WWII and eating what the GI's called SOS, shit on a shingle. Maybe the S.O.S. unintentionally described the plants and picnic basket together better than originally thought, though in terms from a long gone era.


Omg bro I've never heard anyone else talk about s.o.s, my grandma makes it, its so fucking good. Family recipe lol. Shit on a shingle is ground beef, browned and in gravy and all on top of a slice of bread.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Omg bro I've never heard anyone else talk about s.o.s, my grandma makes it, its so fucking good. Family recipe lol. Shit on a shingle is ground beef, browned and in gravy and all on top of a slice of bread.


My mom always used the chipped beef you get in a jar - she cooked it in a milk gravy & put it over toast.
Fuuuuckkk, that is some good stuff !


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Omg bro I've never heard anyone else talk about s.o.s, my grandma makes it, its so fucking good. Family recipe lol. Shit on a shingle is ground beef, browned and in gravy and all on top of a slice of bread.



My mother used to make her own version of it. I don't recall how she made the gravy part but it would be ground beef with fried onions and green peppers in it over toast. Pops said it sure beat what they got when he was part of Patton's 3rd Army.


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 30, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i had my dealings with him on his first now closed thread. there is no reasoning with him..no understanding...no reading comprehension..no logical line of thinking. i no longer address him in the form of words because it gets me, nor anyone else, anywhere with him. i refuse to post in his current thread seeing that we have mods that see calling him "ignorant" as a good reason to give people an infraction...i'm sure BT will back me up on that. i can't understand why people are giving him credit for anything, must be the routing for the underdog thing i guess. i can understand that some people grow with what they have to work with. but at the same time they have no business claiming they know whats best and resort to name calling when people try to give advice on the very basic of information.
> so i no longer address him in any fashion other then pics....talking to him is like talking to Charlie Browns parents.


I just posted a link to this thread on the Tafsters new thread. The folks over there swimming in his sewage need to see your pics. Keep em coming...tomorrow we may have a whole new crowd over here. The Man himself may even visit. 

PS...any word on the OP?


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 30, 2011)

Did any of you check out the videos of tafbang? Message #1994 https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot-100.html

They are titled TAFBANG BEATDOWN.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 30, 2011)

shit on a shingle. just have to post for this one. chipped ham, sliced hardboiled egg, toast, with cheese or gravy sauce. I was just talking about this with my guys. so gouda


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Did any of you check out the videos of tafbang? Message #1994 https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot-100.html
> 
> They are titled TAFBANG BEATDOWN.


Is that really him, or what? I'm confused. Seems like the right age group, and the quasi retarded look of his friends makes sense.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 30, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Is that really him, or what? I'm confused. Seems like the right age group, and the quasi retarded look of his friends makes sense.


Yes, it really is. In one of his threads someone posted his profile on some wrastlin' forum, with profile pic included...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yes, it really is. In one of his threads someone posted his profile on some wrastlin' forum, with profile pic included...


Surly you jest - I need directions to the pic of good ole T-bag.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Surly you jest - I need directions to the pic of good ole T-bag.


Un momento por favor...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Un momento por favor...


Ask and ye shall recieve:
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot-200.html#post5128218


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Un momento por favor...


Bien entendu, pas de problème.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2011)

Taffy lives in a small town called Grand Forks , North Dakota. Probably drives horse and buggy to school and heats his sod home with old corn cobs.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> if your gunna cry about spelling and gramma... maybe get a life or get laid...
> 
> if you can understand the message, its correct...[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

sso said:


> if you guys are so tired of the same questions being asked again and again.
> 
> stop answering them.
> 
> ...


Hey! Now this is a breath of "fresh air", and dead-bang on point. I've gotten involved with several nubes, answering basic questions, and happy to do so. But there comes a times when you say to yourself, "this is starting to make my head hurt, same thing over and over........and when you're an "old fart" like me, your patience wears thin, LOL. But, the teaching and learning MUST go on, however bumpy the road.........BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> You guys should shut up an see what some people are getting done


 LOL, WTG Scar...............BB


----------



## djruiner (Mar 30, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey! Now this is a breath of "fresh air", and dead-bang on point. I've gotten involved with several nubes, answering basic questions, and happy to do so. But there comes a times when you say to yourself, "this is starting to make my head hurt, same thing over and over........and when you're an "old fart" like me, your patience wears thin, LOL. But, the teaching and learning MUST go on, however bumpy the road.........BB


i agree..the next person that asks "why is my plant turning yellow 3 weeks into flower?" im gonna smack um with a dick


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Is that really him, or what? I'm confused. Seems like the right age group, and the quasi retarded look of his friends makes sense.


Oh yeah CG, that's HIM! LOL, did you expect ANYTHING else? I especially loved when someone "outed" him with his Mom and Dad's names, address, and phone #. It got real quiet for a while!.........BB


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 30, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My mom always used the chipped beef you get in a jar - she cooked it in a milk gravy & put it over toast.
> Fuuuuckkk, that is some good stuff !


Got that right!!!

I tried to duplicate it. All went well except for me forgetting you had to soak that shit in water to get at least SOME of the salt out of it.

Wish my mom was still alive so I could get a step by step.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 30, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i agree..the next person that asks "why is my plant turning yellow 3 weeks into flower?" im gonna smack um with a dick


That would be a full time job with unlimited OT.

You would also need more than 1 dick. LOL

Wet


----------



## djruiner (Mar 30, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> That would be a full time job with unlimited OT.
> 
> You would also need more than 1 dick. LOL
> 
> Wet


or just one really big one


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 30, 2011)

WHy do people revive this thread. It starts me off wrong when Im being told to shut up in capital letters. I dont even know whos telling me to shut up but you can shut up right back at you


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 30, 2011)

djruiner said:


> or just one really big one




That would work.

Wet


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Wetdog*
> That would be a full time job with unlimited OT.
> 
> You would also need more than 1 dick. LOL
> ...





djruiner said:


> or just one really big one



So a really big one would be needed? I might not be up to the task then. Mine is only three inches .............. FROM THE GROUND.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> So a really big one would be needed? I might not be up to the task then. Mine is only three inches .............. FROM THE GROUND.*


*

Not bad, I'm rocking four inches myself. Most girls don't like it that thick though...*


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 30, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Not bad, I'm rocking four inches myself. Most girls don't like it that thick though...


They just tell you that because they want you to believe they are good girls and sweet girls and close to being innocent and almost virginal .. but they like it when they feel like a high speed log splitter is giving them the thrashing of a lifetime.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 30, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> WHy do people revive this thread. It starts me off wrong when Im being told to shut up in capital letters. I dont even know whos telling me to shut up but you can shut up right back at you


The OP left us with: " *Stay tuned more to come when it dry's a bit." * 
almost 4 weeks ago, seems like mighty slow drying buds!.............BB


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 30, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> The OP left us with: " *Stay tuned more to come when it dry's a bit." *
> almost 4 weeks ago, seems like mighty slow drying buds!.............BB


That's right BB, and he's a real jewel. So, we figured this would be a good shit dump thread while we wait to shut up and see what other people are doing. I'm glad you guys slid over here. 

I have to say, I feel like I've really been missing out on this Taffy thing. I'm a sucker for watching people deepthroat their own foot. Name and phone#, eh? Shit, let's give him a call.


----------



## d6520 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like a noob grower as my self could learn a thing or 2 from u!


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey CG, interesting idea, it wouldn't be "thread-jacking" since it looks like he abandoned and the law of the high seas regarding abandoned ships should apply here. We could make this our "fort", where we could conspire to throw rotten fruit at the various village idiots we encounter in the "comedy" threads. Yeah... I like it!
LMK.........BB


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 31, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey CG, interesting idea, it wouldn't be "thread-jacking" since it looks like he abandoned and the law of the high seas regarding abandoned ships should apply here.


Maybe we could turn this into our own form of pirate radio like the ships in the North Sea did off England in the 60's?


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 31, 2011)

DOWN WITH THE BBC!!!!!

o wait...im not from england....ummm

GO RED SOX!


----------



## newworldicon (Mar 31, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The famous 'Leaning Tower of Pisa' grow, the Yogi and Boo-boo bear picnic basket grow with it on top of a stack of books that were on top of a stool that was on top of a table to keep 8 tiny seedlings close enough to tafbang's only source of grow lighting, a few weak CFLs in a chandelier in his bedroom.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot.html
> 
> ...


Ive tried looking for this piece of gold with no luck, any pointers in the right direction?


----------



## frogvsmonkey (Mar 31, 2011)

must get pink soap for my next go around lol


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 31, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey CG, interesting idea, it wouldn't be "thread-jacking" since it looks like he abandoned and the law of the high seas regarding abandoned ships should apply here. We could make this our "fort", where we could conspire to throw rotten fruit at the various village idiots we encounter in the "comedy" threads. Yeah... I like it!
> LMK.........BB


Yipee! A fort. Yes, truly inspired idea, BB. I was a fort builder as a young lad. We need a name. A code name. A name for the fort and a name for the group. A secret name. A super secret code name. I'll leave the group to ponder these things. 

To the People of Roll It Up, we claim salvage rights on this thread and all its contents. There has been a "reasonable effort" to locate the OP. There doesn't appear to be any other entities claiming title. For the sake of ease and round numbers, we will take official possesion of this thread beginning tomorrow, April 1st, The Year of Our Lord 2011. Any party objecting to this legal salvage should make itself heard no later than 3/31/11 6pm PST. Until a name for our group can be chosen, we shall be referred to as "concerned posters" for purposes of salvage title.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 31, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Yipee! A fort. Yes, truly inspired idea, BB. I was a fort builder as a young lad. We need a name. A code name. A name for the fort and a name for the group. A secret name. A super secret code name. I'll leave the group to ponder these things.
> 
> To the People of Roll It Up, we claim salvage rights on this thread and all its contents. There has been a "reasonable effort" to locate the OP. There doesn't appear to be any other entities claiming title. For the sake of ease and round numbers, we will take official possesion of this thread beginning tomorrow, April 1st, The Year of Our Lord 2011. Any party objecting to this legal salvage should make itself heard no later than 3/31/11 6pm PST. Until a name for our group can be chosen, we shall be referred to as "concerned posters" for purposes of salvage title.


Lets just call it "the Fort", and our code word can be "pink soap science". Yes?


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 31, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Ive tried looking for this piece of gold with no luck, any pointers in the right direction?


Hey New......click on that "8 plants 1 pot" line, that's the link...........BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 31, 2011)

OK Guys & Gals, (I see you ms Pug, lol), it would seem that I'm not the only "little kid" in here! 
Yippie....A fort!!! (code named "fort"?), sure, why not. Code for fall back and regroup would be "P.S.S.".
Oh this will be fun, I'm so glad y'all can come out and play.......BB


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 31, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Ive tried looking for this piece of gold with no luck, any pointers in the right direction?



*8 Plants 1 Pot That is the link ... click where is said **8 Plants 1 Pot **... click on it and before long you will be saying, Toto, I don't think we're in Kansas anymore. *


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Lets just call it "the Fort", and our code word can be "pink soap science". Yes?


Yes, The Fort. Perfect. 

The deadline for objections has expired. It's official. The Fort is ours.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Yes, The Fort. Perfect.
> 
> The deadline for objections has expired. It's official. The Fort is ours.


We must run up our colors - we have to choose a flag now.
My vote is the old reliable Skull and Crossbones.
Oh, & we really should practice our pirate accents.
[youtube]2cKCkbWDGwE[/youtube]


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 1, 2011)

I assume you allow women on your ship?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 1, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> I assume you allow women on your ship?
> 
> View attachment 1526543


Aaargh, we do need a cabin wench, aargh.


----------



## ndzbnln (Apr 1, 2011)

i dont know why im posting pics....i guess its because im a proud parent 5 weeks into flower *whoop* *whoop*


----------



## djruiner (Apr 1, 2011)

ndzbnln said:


> i dont know why im posting pics....i guess its because im a proud parent 5 weeks into flower *whoop* *whoop*View attachment 1526567View attachment 1526568


whoa whoa whoa...when did this thread start to have anything to do with marijuana?


----------



## ndzbnln (Apr 1, 2011)

ndzbnln said:


> i dont know why im posting pics....i guess its because im a proud parent 5 weeks into flower *whoop* *whoop*View attachment 1526567View attachment 1526568


my apologies mate, topping example


----------



## djruiner (Apr 1, 2011)

ndzbnln said:


> my apologies mate, topping example


no bro..your good..just messing around with ya...feel free to post whatever ya like here...seems we took this thread over for about anything we want to post...making a joke because the thread was about weed..yet never got one post from the op about weed

nice looking buds btw....good work


----------



## valjean (Apr 1, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Ive tried looking for this piece of gold with no luck, any pointers in the right direction?



post #1994 .... solid fucking gold.... my fifteen year old little brother would manhandle these kids...


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 1, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Aaargh, we do need a cabin wench, aargh.


I feel I can speak on this. My wife and I live on our sailboat, and have so for about 7 years. We have taken her to Mex for the winter on 2 occasions for over 6 months each time. I can say without doubt: Not only are women not bad luck, they are totally necessary if you're going to spend extended periods of time on board. That being said, all women are welcome aboard the Fort. However, no bananas.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> I assume you allow women on your ship?
> 
> View attachment 1526543


LOL, even if we didn't, I can see an exemption made in THIS case, Arrrghh...a lovely wench!


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 1, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I feel I can speak on this. My wife and I live on our sailboat, and have so for about 7 years. We have taken her to Mex for the winter on 2 occasions for over 6 months each time. I can say without doubt: Not only are women not bad luck, they are totally necessary if you're going to spend extended periods of time on board. That being said, all women are welcome aboard the Fort. However, no bananas.


I have been fly fishing for many years, including in the ocean for Salmon. I grew up knowing that it was bad luck to bring a banana on board...... and I not only know how to clean fish, I can do some rigging too!!

Sail on


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

This is just brilliant! a small space where we can let it all hang out. Post what you like.....disparage what displeases you......And, hopefully, NO moderators. (unless they want to take off the "badge" and have fun, with us). So let's roll: As stated in the title, I've been a farmer all my life, (at least off & on). Here's a picture I came across the other evening, of my Grandfather and 5 y.o. me in 1944, they called them "Victory Gardens" back then. We had just finished hoeing 500 feet of sweet-peas. This was in Arcata, CA. I guess some of you may have heard of Humboldt county, CA, well that's where I grew up during WWII. Anyway, enough moldy history....I'm off to rattle the "Tafster" cage..................GL&GG.......BB


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 1, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rabble rouser !


BURN HIM! No wait, don't.. er.. um, hey look over there!

...


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey how am I ever gonna get my farming 101 info if you dont SHUTUP!
so SHUTUP and see what what some people are getting done.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Hey how am I ever gonna get my farming 101 info if you dont SHUTUP!
> so SHUTUP and see what what some people are getting done.


I'm trying, but that triple moucha has kicked in & I'm zinging.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 1, 2011)

Alright guys, I'd like to start off by saying that I've only read abt 10 pages of 8 plants 1 pot so far. That being said, Taftbag's methods are inspiring, and I see a bright future for him. As for the "high level mature people" on this thread I truly believe you should forget all you've learned through your many yrs of growing experience. I am going to do the same, starting by getting rid of these useless Secret Jardin tents & all my equipment. I'd love for you all to follow along w me as "I'm trying to form a team", that will assist me through my new and improved grow. Also, if anyone has contact with my (hopefully soon to be mentor) Taftbag, please have him contact me. I'd like to join forces w him and know the possibilities of our future grows could be endless.

Here is my new work in progress: Growmomma's Nightlight Grow (In loving memory of Taftbag)



Stay tuned: For Veg I'll be using a power strip incorporating multiple nightlights!

OK, OK. In all seriousness, I would like to thank you all for keeping this thread going solely for entertainment purposes. It's been a long time since I've laughed this hard!

As for Taftbag, WTF is about all a person can say really. Poor thing is so ridiculously clueless, my four yr old is by far more intellectually advanced. O well, think I'll read a couple more pages of 8 plants 1 pot, shit just gets better n better huh?


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Hey how am I ever gonna get my farming 101 info if you dont SHUTUP!
> so SHUTUP and see what what some people are getting done.


HAH! A stowaway!!! Prepare the "plank", somebody's takin' a "walk on the water" at the point of me cold steel!
Damn mateys, I thought we searched this abandoned vessel for "lubbers". Well.....he has a choice, join up with us or get his "farming 101" in davey jones locker......Arrrgggggg.........BB


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 1, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Alright guys, I'd like to start off by saying that I've only read abt 10 pages of 8 plants 1 pot so far. That being said, Taftbag's methods are inspiring, and I see a bright future for him. As for the "high level mature people" on this thread I truly believe you should forget all you've learned through your many yrs of growing experience. I am going to do the same, starting by getting rid of these useless Secret Jardin tents & all my equipment. I'd love for you all to follow along w me as "I'm trying to form a team", that will assist me through my new and improved grow. Also, if anyone has contact with my (hopefully soon to be mentor) Taftbag, please have him contact me. I'd like to join forces w him and know the possibilities of our future grows could be endless.
> 
> Here is my new work in progress: Growmomma's Nightlight Grow (In loving memory of Taftbag)
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Tell me you'll be using water food.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Tell me about golf shoes*...


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

*


Wolverine97 said:



Tell me about golf shoes..

Click to expand...

Do you mean the one's taff wears when he "roughhouses" with his sativa? LOL, I can't get that picture out of my mind......BB*


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

And where's that "Lubber"?.........................Join up or walk the plank damnit...........BB


----------



## djruiner (Apr 1, 2011)

so if we have a flag...why not a mascot?


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh dear God! Great stuff Brick - I'm surely cool with the flag, and we MUST have those 2 furry mascots.
Hummmm...I must try to locate a "pole" to run that "flag" up........hmmm....it was here a minute ago...........
Meanwhile......I've started a "roster" of the "Charter members of .....".........another hmmmmmm.........Well, whatever the hell we are, here's the Charter Membership, (as clearly as I can figure out, LOL),: (alphabetically of course!) Brick Top; Burger Boss; collective gardener; GreatwhiteNorth; MommaPug; and Wolverine97.
ROFLMAO......the "usual suspects" for sure! 
Quick, serious note, IF anyone ON this list wants OFF, PLMK.....I can edit.......BB
djRuiner and NoDrama are most welcome, but I did not see them participate in the actual takeover, so they can speak for themselves if they wish to join "The Good ship Taffy-pop".
NOW......We have a stowaway.....the lubbers name is "Hoagtech"........."present yourself on the aft-deck for Captains Mast"............................"By Blackbeard's eye-patch, you'll join our merry band, or I'll keel-haul yer ass the LENGTH of the ship!".....................LOL, isn't cyber-fantasy FUN????....................BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, obviously dj is IN..............Fabulous dj, that would be the "lead" mascot for our float in the Rose Bowel Parade........We ARE working on that aren't we??????? oh crap......I need another bong-load...........BB


----------



## raymoe (Apr 1, 2011)

you guys are funny ass shit! iam LOL?aarr


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 1, 2011)

*"The Good ship Taffy-pop" 


*


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 2, 2011)

It sure is nice to have a safe place to come and unwind after an hour of "serious" posting.

I had a fella PM me and offer to build our collective a website. He went so far as to offer to come to my grow op and take photographs for the site. I just can't fathom having the balls to even suggest this. I'm dumbfounded. The guy is totally serious. He was even taken aback when I told him to pound sand and why.

Then, I'm looking at a thread where a group is discussing in the open forum the best way for one of them to bring a 5 pack from NorCal to Chicago. They have the prices all figured out, some rough dates; everything but names and the address of the meet. Did someone spill the stupid?


----------



## djruiner (Apr 2, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> It sure is nice to have a safe place to come and unwind after an hour of "serious" posting.
> 
> I had a fella PM me and offer to build our collective a website. He went so far as to offer to come to my grow op and take photographs for the site. I just can't fathom having the balls to even suggest this. I'm dumbfounded. The guy is totally serious. He was even taken aback when I told him to pound sand and why.
> 
> Then, I'm looking at a thread where a group is discussing in the open forum the best way for one of them to bring a 5 pack from NorCal to Chicago. They have the prices all figured out, some rough dates; everything but names and the address of the meet. Did someone spill the stupid?


ill build you a site free of cost...just have to send me some seeds,weed,and clones...you can send me the pictures of your grow op though..when your on board ill post my address in here for you to send it....also a pic of myself so you can see who your sending it to......


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 2, 2011)

You should shut up an see what some people are getting done..

4 weeks old....


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 2, 2011)

raymoe said:


> you guys are funny ass shit! iam LOL?aarr


That's how it works around here Dude...........when an "idiot thread" goes into a nuclear meltdown....costs a bunch of folks hard earned rep points.........AND THEN..........Comes effing back to life, like goddamn Frankenstein, all "sexy" and pink soapy dopey....................... one has two choices: Bottle the anger...
walk away.........or......
find a place where you can use the "little kid" catharsis and have a hell of a lot of fun......even when you're 72.
Good luck & good grow to ALL.......BB


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 2, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


>


Dude, that _has_ to photoshopped right?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2011)

Bonsaiiiiiiii


SCARHOLE said:


>


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 2, 2011)

No photo shop.
Its real.
It may be a midget,Id bet its emotionally obese...


----------



## djruiner (Apr 2, 2011)

$50 says that midget plant produces more bud then taffylaffys plant


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 2, 2011)

djruiner said:


> $50 says that midget plant produces more bud then taffylaffys plant


Stop with your faggotry already, you're hurting my feelings. Taffys' plant is gonna yield _at least_ an ounce, and it's really sticky sexy. You obviously don't understand basic science like I follow.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 2, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Stop with your faggotry already, you're hurting my feelings. Taffys' plant is gonna yield _at least_ an ounce, and it's really sticky sexy. You obviously don't understand basic science like I follow.


your right..im sorry...i forgot about the pink soap science.thats bound to add weight to the plant. any sexy plant is going to produce an ounce or more.


----------



## jeeba (Apr 2, 2011)

djruiner said:


> so if we have a flag...why not a mascot?


tff,i think i tore a abb muscle laughins at this.Yarr I did.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 2, 2011)

I decided to investigate further into the "Taff Vs 7 foot Sativa Roughhouse"......
I was able to get 2 "hidden camera" shots of "The Man" warming up for this little dance................. 
Apparently it DOES involve "flaming objects!"
Arrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 2, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bonsaiiiiiiii


How cute...I want one!!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 2, 2011)

Any body else see this gem? Brick and I are over there having fun......https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/421751-police-hav-new-canabis-detection.html


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 2, 2011)

While I couldn't find an actual picture, I did run across a rendition on Taffy preparing to harvest the 7 foot beast. Enjoy:


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 2, 2011)

rumor has it that class is going to start soon.


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Apr 2, 2011)

wtf? shut up and look at what? nice midget plant tho.


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 2, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Any body else see this gem? Brick and I are over there having fun......https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/421751-police-hav-new-canabis-detection.html


_"well im glad i wasnt fooled no one can get me......................."
_ 
Been lurking since the start...good stuff!!

Busy playing with my new toy...* *and doing some sampling* *


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 3, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Any body else see this gem? Brick and I are over there having fun......https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/421751-police-hav-new-canabis-detection.html


I don't care if that was an April Fools joke, that guy was a weenie. Way too much faggotry for me.


----------



## lukey boii (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn i read this whole thread hoping the 'know it all but hates people that know it all' OP would make an apprearence, and that tafbang really is a slice of nob cheese! AHHH just wasted 30 minutes of my life reading this thread, wwwwwwwtttttttttffffff!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> No ...... I really did not need to see that. Now every night for the rest of my life I will likely wake up screaming NO TAFBANG, NO .. GET AWAY FROM ME!


ROUGH HOUSE BABBY! r U READY?!!!


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 4, 2011)

lukey boii said:


> Damn i read this whole thread hoping the 'know it all but hates people that know it all' OP would make an apprearence, and that tafbang really is a slice of nob cheese! AHHH just wasted 30 minutes of my life reading this thread, wwwwwwwtttttttttffffff!!!!!


 
The Fort? Waste of time? I beg to differ, sir.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 4, 2011)

I have PM'd the OP...again with no response. This constitutes a "reasonable effort", on the part of The Fort, to get the thread back on topic. Now, where were we? I need a tafbang update. What's going on over there?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 4, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I have PM'd the OP...again with no response. This constitutes a "reasonable effort", on the part of The Fort, to get the thread back on topic. Now, where were we? I need a tafbang update. What's going on over there?


I believe he just held a meeting with the Mayor of Munchkinland and the head of the lollipop guild about what his next; "sexy" growing step would be.

I think they told him to switch out the bar of pinkish-red soap for a bar of Gold Dial soap so come harvest time he will have himself some true Ghetto Gold.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I believe he just held a meeting with the Mayor of Munchkinland and the head of the lollipop guild about what his next; "sexy" growing step would be.
> 
> I think they told him to switch out the bar of pinkish-red soap for a bar of Gold Dial soap so come harvest time he will have himself some true Ghetto Gold.


Don't be silly, Brick...everyone knows that Irish Spring is the soap of choice for your plant's companion. That's why it's green. Mix Irish Spring with water and viola! Waterfood.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 4, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Don't be silly, Brick...everyone knows that Irish Spring is the soap of choice for your plant's companion. That's why it's green. Mix Irish Spring with water and viola! Waterfood.



"Water food," that was a true classic!

I think from now on whenever someone says or does something utterly inane or totally flops at what they try to do it should be called a tafbang ... they said a tafbang, they pulled a tafbang, they suffered a tafbang, it was a total tafbang, etc. 

The word/name tafbang should share the same meaning as FUBAR and be RIU's version of it.

He has achieved true infamy here and he should forever be honored for it.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 4, 2011)

Laffy Taffy.


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> "Water food," that was a true classic!
> 
> I think from now on whenever someone says or does something utterly inane or totally flops at what they try to do it should be called a tafbang ... they said a tafbang, they pulled a tafbang, they suffered a tafbang, it was a total tafbang, etc.
> 
> ...


I not only apply taftbang to everyday situations now....I also think of people in terms of "little pots" and "big pots".........


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 4, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> I not only apply taftbang to everyday situations now....I also think of people in terms of "little pots" and "big pots".........


See, now I think of people more as "little PITA" or "big PITA".


----------



## growmomma (Apr 4, 2011)

Waterfood was definitely a classic. His fear of "fat rattle" was hilarious as well.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn Scarhole, now I'm going to have to sleep with TWO lights on!!!

I just hope I have enough Bourbon to get past that visual, my retinas are scorched!

Wet


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Damn Scarhole, now I'm going to have to sleep with TWO lights on!!!
> 
> I just hope I have enough Bourbon to get past that visual, my retinas are scorched!
> 
> Wet


taf wants to come "rough house" with you. Wet. Sexy.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> taf wants to come "rough house" with you. Wet. Sexy.


Whatever you do, don't drop his bar of reddish-pink soap and bend over and pick it up while he's around!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey....while you guys are half asleep.....I caught the Tafster trying to sneak aboard in full pirate regalia :




And......His two Dads decided to show up too..............




Have a great day, LOL........................BB


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 6, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Waterfood was definitely a classic. His fear of "fat rattle" was hilarious as well.


Ok...tell me about where "fat rattle" came from. I must haved missed this one on his threads.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 6, 2011)

Page 4, post #39. Taffy is worried abt "fat rattle" causing an avalanche of encyclopedias, but thinks he has it covered since there hasn't been anyone in his house that weighs over 200lbs. Maybe he had his moma put a scale at the front door for weigh-ins lmao.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 6, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Page 4, post #39. Taffy is worried abt "fat rattle" causing an avalanche of encyclopedias, but thinks he has it covered since there hasn't been anyone in his house that weighs over 200lbs. Maybe he had his moma put a scale at the front door for weigh-ins lmao.



He should have read those encyclopedias rather than just stack them to put a picnic basket with a couple inches of dirt in it and a few Roadside Red seedlings in it on top of.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 7, 2011)

We just got booted off of Taffs thread. I called for a retreat to the Fort. Prepare to secure the gates when the last member gets in.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm thinkin' everyone got the word.........and watch the conversation......"Big Sister" may be eavesdropping.....






I just caught TaffyDaffy snooping around:>>>>




Best we rig for silent running for a spell, Mateys


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 8, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> We just got booted off of Taffs thread. I called for a retreat to the Fort. Prepare to secure the gates when the last member gets in.


Archers to the parapets, light the fires and bring the pots of oil to a boil, ready the catapults!


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Archers to the parapets, light the fires and bring the pots of oil to a boil, ready the catapults!


Spread the pink soap!!!!

Wet


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 8, 2011)

All present and accounted for...prepare to shut the gates.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 8, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> All present and accounted for...prepare to shut the gates.
> View attachment 1540114



Shut the gate and raise the drawbridge! Prepare to repel all invaders!


----------



## djruiner (Apr 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Shut the gate and raise the drawbridge! Prepare to repel all invaders!


lucky me...i was still inside...i don't venture on to his thread...that would be a real "tafbang" move on my part


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 8, 2011)

lol....i ventured.....what a larf.....friggen epic.....thanks for the countless laughs guys!!



djruiner said:


> lucky me...i was still inside...i don't venture on to his thread...that would be a real "tafbang" move on my part


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, what the fuck! Let me in assholes! It's cold and I swear I saw taf playing around with a riding crop just around the corner. DO NOT WANT!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 8, 2011)

Dave's not here man.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 8, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Oh, what the fuck! Let me in assholes! It's cold and I swear I saw taf playing around with a riding crop just around the corner. DO NOT WANT!


 
Let him in. For christ sakes, let him in! Open the fucking gate! He's one of us! I know we said never to open the gate, but if we leave him out there he'll be rough-housed for sure.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 8, 2011)

HELP! I need in too! I went to check on the sexiness in the ceiling grow thread and was met with all SORTS of faggotry. PLEASE let me in. I have soap, waterfood and sugar seeds to share.

Guys?.......... I really don't want to be rough housed.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 8, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dave's not here man.


No, I'M DAVE MAN! Let me in I think the cops saw me come in here.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 8, 2011)

ROFLMAO............Taf's thread is being very stealthily jacked by a "CFL" discussion.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 9, 2011)

We are now on high alert, there has been a suspect sighting. BOLO for this man, believed to be Taffy.
View attachment 1540923
Armed and deadly with his weapon of choice, the rope soap
View attachment 1540924
Inside sources reveal he intends to use excessive force in an attempt to penetrate the south wall.
We must fight fire with fire and I advise you all to arm yourselves, so far I've found two weapons that stand up against the deadly rope soap.
View attachment 1540931View attachment 1540932


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 9, 2011)

Be advised, subject is said to be armed with "water food"


----------



## growmomma (Apr 9, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> Be advised, subject is said to be armed with "water food"


 Lol. Subject may also try and take captives to a "dimmer spot" for 20 mins, if this occurs you will never be the same. Reports coming in... He is targeting the "high level mature people" of the fort.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Let him in. For christ sakes, let him in! Open the fucking gate! He's one of us! I know we said never to open the gate, but if we leave him out there he'll be rough-housed for sure.


Be careful, check him out very carefully before opening the gate. He might be that most crafty of all species, the land shark-mod. I think I heard him say candygram after knocking on the gate. 

http://www.spike.com/video-clips/gytf2i/land-shark


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't let him fool you by saying he is a Dolphin! lol


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 9, 2011)

*"Daves not here"*

*AMAZING*

I havent heard that since i was a kid in the late 70s on my mothers Record player.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> *"Daves not here"*
> 
> *AMAZING*
> 
> I havent heard that since i was a kid in the late 70s on my mothers Record player.



You can see a longer live version here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3GhaLphuk


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Apr 9, 2011)

i think i got it now if i want great yields i have to hang bars of soap on lady's an put all sorts of cleaning products round the base of my baby, i need right said fred in the corner singing to them also to put nails through the stems to increase (spore)production a couple of boxes of tinfoil a chandelier keep out fat rattle oh an i need a tafbang is this it??? will it help? is the farming 101 i need to do to have no wasteage oh an dry leaves an all the trimmings on my porch for all to see


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Apr 9, 2011)

oh sorry one last thing does that soap have to be pink or can it be any colour also shape an size does it matter


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

nothingtodeclare said:


> oh sorry one last thing does that soap have to be pink or can it be any colour also shape an size does it matter


If you use Dial Gold you will end up with Colombian Gold. Maybe the pinkish-red was an attempt to get Panama Red.


----------



## cowboylogic (Apr 9, 2011)

gom said:


> Sorry for starting out so harsh. But dam you guys. I'm getting sick of all the I know better and you can'ts. around here. I thought this was a place were you could come and learn from each other. On a subject that we all seem to hold a interest in. Now I will be the first to admit that I have learned a lot on this sight. But like you I have seen the assholes with there I am better then you attitude. So if your one of them then. GET THE FUCK OFF MY THREAD!!!!!! YOUR NOT WANTED HERE!!!!!. If you are a nice person and you have a positive attitude, with nice things to say please. Feel free to give us your input.
> 
> OK That being said. I started this thread so me and the tool man would have a thread to get with each other. But also I would like to talk about full farming a pot plaint. What I'm talking about is % of plant that is usable to the % of the plant that is waist. How to get the most out of the lovely little lade that you spent so much time caring for. In time I will go into detail how I try to get the MAX YIELD out of every plaint I proses. How I proses the trim for hash , and then oil. Will also want to talk about the best way to use some of the products that can be produced from a pot plant. What I call farming 101 using the hole plant and nothing but the plant.
> 
> But for now we have a start that I truly have hopes will keep the assholes out.


Talk about the 'pot calling the kettle black'!!! I see great things happening in this thread.<(was that enough sarcasm guys?)


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Apr 9, 2011)

i get it thanks brick top so if i use a blueberry fragrant soap an put some cheese with some male seed i will end up with blueberry cheese or do i just put blue stiltoncheese ?? an who said said creating your own strains was hard,this thread deffinatly lives up to its farming 101 theory plus rep i have deffinatly learned a whole bunch i give thanks to tafbang an his insight with the soap an to the op for this thread.I have shut the fuck up an i listened 
i grew a plant in a microwave set it on a timer to come on for 30 secs everyday used a 1 million candle power torch an i now have 2 pound of top crip bud that thing turned into the little shop of horror's plant it musta been the microwaves interfered with it on a cellular level FARMING 101 theres a tip for you all grow in microwaves


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 9, 2011)

nothingtodeclare said:


> i grew a plant in a microwave set it on a timer to come on for 30 secs everyday used a 1 million candle power torch an i now have 2 pound of top crip bud that thing turned into the little shop of horror's plant


"Feed me Seymour."


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 9, 2011)

bushybush said:


> I don't get it.


The password: Don't fake the funk (on a nasty dunk). Old Shaq commercial reference, sorry.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 9, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> *"Daves not here"*
> 
> *AMAZING*
> 
> I havent heard that since i was a kid in the late 70s on my mothers Record player.


Same, but it was the 80's for me. I remember the first time I heard that skit I almost cried laughing.


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 9, 2011)

Shot, I still have all my original Cheech and Chong albums...you guys make me feel old!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> Shot, I still have all my original Cheech and Chong albums...you guys make me feel old!!


I believe I still have one or two of their 8-tracks in the basement, but nothing to play them on (even if they still work).
I'm not old, just maturing gracefully. 

Or as Jimmy Buffett so eloquently puts it:
"I'm growing older but not up".


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 9, 2011)

Thread hijacking mission seems to be a success... where did you find those operatives Brick? Good job!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CO66IuesgQ&feature=player_embedded

Edit: I'm proposing a name change for the password, since we never had one.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 9, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe I still have one or two of their 8-tracks in the basement, but nothing to play them on (even if they still work).
> I'm not old, just maturing gracefully.
> 
> Or as Jimmy Buffett so eloquently puts it:
> "I'm growing older but not up".


I still have a couple of their albums on vinyl that were my Dads'. I even have the Big Bambu album including huge rolling paper. It has a very slight tear in it though.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 9, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I still have a couple of their albums on vinyl that were my Dads'. I even have the Big Bambu album including huge rolling paper. It has a very slight tear in it though.


I remember the Big Bammbu paper.
My mom an aunts an uncles smoked that HUGE Joint the length of an alburm.
As we kind of watched an played around with our cousins at a famiy party.
I can still smell that old 70s bud they used to burn all the time when I was growing up. lol


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I remember the Big Bammbu paper.
> My mom an aunts an uncles smoked that HUGE Joint the length of an alburm.
> As we kind of watched an played around with our cousins at a famiy party.
> I can still smell that old 70s bud they used to burn all the time when I was growing up. lol


Does anyone remember Esmeralda rolling papers? I don't know if there were different varieties but what was found in my area were LARGE cone-shaped papers that made joints that were shaped like a 'sugar cone' for ice cream cones or say a funnel with a narrow end about the size of a normal joint and then depending on how much 'makins' you put in it the other end could be rather LARGE. 

You would stick the small end between the fingers of your hands, and have them cupped together, and draw through your thumbs that were pressed together. It was sort of a joint version of a chillums pipe.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 10, 2011)

Well.....here he goes again!!!!!!

*"You probably didn't get much from the thread, but you'd only help by donating money. I know how to grow"

This kid is a never ending source of "OBESE EGO, never mind "emotionally obese".......BB
*


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 10, 2011)

If we donate for a camera would he take pics for us?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 10, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> If we donate for a camera would he take pics for us?



Sure, of his abs while he grabbed his 'weasel' through his pants .... like he posted a picture of in his first grow thread.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 10, 2011)

Time out. To stay on topic, I'm using an old drid stock as a door stop. Ok...where were we?


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Sure, of his abs while he grabbed his 'weasel' through his pants .... like he posted a picture of in his first grow thread.



you have to be joking?? this is not chat roulette.........


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 11, 2011)

valjean said:


> you have to be joking?? this is not chat roulette.........



Nope ... not joking.

Post #430 in his first thread ... posted by tafbang.















<b>*








Originally Posted by NoDrama  
Prove it, show us your tits!!

Click to expand...

 

looking for a couple pictures of my tits. uploading in a sec 

Only decent boobage pics I can find of myself that doesn't show my faycez

I should try to get brickhead sponsored by blah blah blah... lol. jk, but really though -_-​




Attached Thumbnails   

</b>*


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Nope ... not joking.
> 
> Post #430 in his first thread ... posted by tafbang.
> 
> ...


Holy shit. How did I miss that? Why the hell aren't we allowed to make fun of this guy? No fair, he can post up the most ridiculous crap, call people whatever names he feels like at the time but we just have to smile and say thanks...


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

on his thread.... not so much over here.... besides what can you even say about this?? i think we are a witty bunch, but there isnt much to add to these pics......


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2011)

valjean said:


> on his thread.... not so much over here.... besides what can you even say about this?? i think we are a witty bunch, but there isnt much to add to these pics......


I guess. The guy just really pissed me off with the faggot (NTTAWWT) comments when I tried helping the dude out. He then proceeded to tell me that _I_ obviously didn't know how to grow. Anyhoo, I don't know why this bothers me like it does, but it does.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 11, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Holy shit. How did I miss that? Why the hell aren't we allowed to make fun of this guy? No fair, he can post up the most ridiculous crap, call people whatever names he feels like at the time but we just have to smile and say thanks...


He has a guardian angel here, he has 'sacred cow' status, along with a handful of others here, and we have not been granted the same level of freedom of speech as that group has and we are not and never will be treated equally to them. They are in a special 'club' that we will never be allowed to join.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> He has a guardian angel here, he has 'sacred cow' status, along with a handful of others here, and we have not been granted the same level of freedom of speech as that group has and we are not and never will be treated equally to them. They are in a special 'club' that we will never be allowed to join.


Well shit. Screw them guys, I'm going home.


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

oh yeah he is annoying as fuck, i dont even need to talk to him to know that, i have dealt with his kind before unfortunately... they are hopeless.

also he didnt invent the word faggotry, it has been around the internet for a while. i dont think he deserves credit for coining a word even its a stupid one.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> The password: Don't fake the funk (on a nasty dunk). Old Shaq commercial reference, sorry.


BAHAHAHAHA...Holy shit! I remember that. (I NEVER would have without you reminding me though)

On a side note, my veg room seems to need some foodwater. I'm off to buy some bars of Irish Spring (chock full of nitrogen activators). Anyone have any experience using LIQUID soap? That's like, already foodwater right?


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok. Those pics. Wow. You guys remeber the amputation scene in 127 Hours where he's cutting through the nerve? That's the kind of shooting pain I'm feeling when I look at those pics. It burns. Oh God...make it stop. Please...I'll eat poo...just make the pictures go away.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Sure, of his abs while he grabbed his 'weasel' through his pants .... like he posted a picture of in his first grow thread.


No he didn't!? Wow. Maybe he is from the Jersy Shore?

Something like that should get you banned on a site like this. Too much sexy for me.

*Edit: OK OK OK, just saw the pics a few pages back. I'm fucking speechless. That guy actually makes me feel nauseous. He's coming fellas. Coming to rough house you. Hard.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 12, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Wow. Maybe he is from the Jersy Shore?


He's from North Dakota ... the State whose most famous person to come from there is Lawrence Welk and where the show has never been taken off the air and is still shown. I bet taffy really gets off on all that polka music.

I bet this is his favorite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtmuXWCFQzE
*TOO FAT POLKA (I DON'T WANT HER, YOU CAN HAVE HER, SHE'S TOO FAT FOR ME) (Ross MacLean / Arthur Richardson) Here's a silly ditty, You can sing it right away Now, here is what you say So sing it while you may Here's a silly jingle, You can sing it night or noon Here's the words, that's all you need 'Cause I just sang the tune: Oh, I don't want her, you can have her She's too fat for me She's too fat for me She's too fat for me I don't want her, you can have her, She's too fat for me She's too fat She's too fat She's too fat for me I get dizzy I get numbo When I'm dancing With my Jum-Jum-Jumbo I don't want her, you can have her She's too fat for me She's too fat for me She's too fat for me I don't want her, you can have her She's too fat for me She's too fat She's too fat She's too fat for me Can she prance up a hill? No, no, no, no, no Can she dance a quadrille? No, no, no, no, no Does she fit in your coupe? By herself she's a group Could she possibly Sit upon your knee? No, no, no We don't want her, you can have her She's too fat for me And she's too fat for me But she's just right for me We don't want her, you can have her She's too fat for me Yeah, she's too fat, Much too fat But she's just right for me She's so charming And she's so winning But it's alarming When she goes in swimming We don't want her, you can have her She's too fat for me She's too fat for me But she's just right for me So I sure want her, you can't have her She's just right for me But she's too fat! She's not too fat! She's just right for me! She's a twosome, She's a foursome If she'd lose some I would like her more some I don't want her, you can have her She's too fat for me She's too fat for me She's too fat for me I don't want her you can have her She's too fat for me She's too fat Much too fat She's too fat for me Hey! *


----------



## Porky B (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow!

I learned two valuable things today!


1.) If you shut up and see what some people are getting done - Pirates will take over your thread! 

And...

2.) Tafbang is hilarious!


At first I was sure he was a troll or a joke. But after reading enough of his stuff I'm 95% sure he's real. He is just too perfect. (like Karl Pilkington) You just can't fake that level of stupidity. After awhile you are bound to run out of material. But a true idiot can spout eternally.

When I got to the part in his first thread where he posted a link showing what his plants were in......





" I tested out putting the basket and it worked much better than the chandelier on staying still" - Tafbang

And Brick Top's reply..

"That looks like a great container to grow in. I'm not sure if you need to increase your meds or cut them ... or just start taking some ..... but it's one or the three for sure"

I laughed for five minutes straight! And kept giggling the rest of the day when I thought about it. (good weed!) 

I keep thinking about Tafbang taking his cat for a ride...





With his pink bike and basket!

Hahahaha.....whew! (porky takes off glasses and wipes eyes)

Thanks for the laughs everyone.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

Dear God! I was 8 years old when that little ditty first came on the radio. Naturally, I thought it was the funniest thing ever! 
BTW, I hope the tafster has water-wings, I hear North Dakota is a "Big Lake" these days..........BB


----------



## bushybush (Apr 12, 2011)

I can think of at least one redeeming quality about every state in America. Except for North Dakota.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 12, 2011)

That's an easy one: tafbang!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 12, 2011)

I live in area as desolate as any in North Dakota currently.
It deserted like the moon out here.
God Dam it sux. Like a Russian gulag
You have no Idea.....

But at least the rattlers are out early this year...


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

Good grief Scar, I would think the privacy must be a BIG plus!.......BB


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 13, 2011)

Scar,

I have a vision of a greenhouse...a big greenhouse. We'll load that fucker full of Kush and bars of soap. BOOYA!


----------



## endogarden (Apr 13, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> Thread hijacking mission seems to be a success... where did you find those operatives Brick? Good job!!


I just read the first page, and the last page, inside this thread must be solid gold.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 13, 2011)

endogarden said:


> I just read the first page, and the last page, inside this thread must be *solid gold.*



Solid Gold ... I watched that every week to see performers lip sync crummy songs and watch the Solid Gold Dancers.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 13, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Scar,
> 
> I have a vision of a greenhouse...a big greenhouse. We'll load that fucker full of Kush and bars of soap. BOOYA!


Do you think that if we used liquid soap we could save on water? Since Taffy said plants get excited smelling soap I have to wonder if they would go absolutely WILD drinking it?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Do you think that if we used liquid soap we could save on water? Since Taffy said plants get excited smelling soap I have to wonder if they would go absolutely WILD drinking it?


Careful Brick, that there is for ADVANCED gardeners only. taf would eat us alive.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Do you think that if we used liquid soap we could save on water? Since Taffy said plants get excited smelling soap I have to wonder if they would go absolutely WILD drinking it?





Wolverine97 said:


> Careful Brick, that there is for ADVANCED gardeners only. taf would eat us alive.



You are right. I way overstepped my level of experience and I might have pulled a tafbang if I tried it. 

I guess I should first consult the all knowing all seeing mystical Carnac the Magnificent of growing, tafbang himself.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 14, 2011)

Liquid soap? Absolute Faggotry. Anyone knows that will over exite the plant, and there's not enough water-food in the world to prevent premature defuckulation.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 14, 2011)

I was just over at the Taf Shack and picked up this classic Taffy quote. I swear on the honor of The Fort the following is a direct cut and paste form the Master himself:

"You probably didn't get much from the thread, but you'd only help by donating money. I know how to grow"

Let's just take a minute and ponder that last statement.

Since we're not allowed to say anything that could hurt poor Taffy's feelings on _his_ thread, I'll just start bringing his stuff to _our_ thread. As of right now, The Fort is still secure. I am thinking we need to start thinking of a fall back position, should the security of The Fort ever be in question.


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 14, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I was just over at the Taf Shack and picked up this classic Taffy quote. I swear on the honor of The Fort the following is a direct cut and paste form the Master himself:
> 
> "You probably didn't get much from the thread, but you'd only help by donating money. I know how to grow"
> 
> ...


Shudder the thought! 

We could be infiltrated by spy's that would declare "Off with their heads!!" 

Yes, a secure location to regroup is forward thinking. You deserve a medal or something, perhaps the "Pulled Taffy Ribbon" or some such?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 14, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I was just over at the Taf Shack and picked up this classic Taffy quote. I swear on the honor of The Fort the following is a direct cut and paste form the Master himself:
> 
> "You probably didn't get much from the thread, but you'd only help by donating money. I know how to grow"
> 
> ...


Well, we could always take over _your_ thread CG. They could NEVAR(!) kick us out of there, because it's yours. Sound good?
yes no
circle one...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 14, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Wasnt Carnack from the Jonny Carson show?*


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 14, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wasnt Carnack from the Jonny Carson show?



*Carnac ...and yes it was .. from the old Johnny Carson hosted Tonight Show and was somewhat of a ripoff from what Steve Allen did on his late night talk show that was a competitor with first the Jack Parr hosted Tonight Show and later the Johnny Carson hosted Tonight Show.

*Carnac the Magnificent was one of the highlights of the Johnny Carson Show. In the ongoing sketch, Carnac would draw a sealed envelope from a mayonnaise jar, and hold it to his forehead. He would then answer the question sealed inside the envelope. What is missing here is his delivery. Great sketch - and you might get lucky enough to find it on Nickoleodeon.


A: Gatorade.
Q: What does an alligator get on welfare? 
A: Bible belt.
Q: What holds up Oral Roberts' pants? 
A: Milk and honey.
Q: What do you get from a bee that has an udder? 
A: Clean air, a virgin and a gas station open on Sunday.
Q: Name three things you won't find in Los Angeles. 
A: Black and white and twenty feet tall.
Q: Describe Sister Mary Kong. 
A: Ben Gay.
Q: Why didn't Mrs. Franklin have any kids? 
A: An unmarried woman.
Q: What was Elizabeth Taylor between 3 and 5 pm on June 1, 1952? 
A: Disjoint.
Q: What was dat hippie smoking? 
A: The Laughing Policeman.
Q: What do you call a cop who frisks himself? 
A: Dustin Hoffman.
Q: Describe someone cleaning his Hoffman. 
A: Until he gets caught.
Q: How long does a United States Congressman serve? 
A: Old wives tale.
Q: What do cannibals find hard to digest? 
A: Rub-a-dub-dub.
Q: What does a masseuse do to your dub-dub? 
A: Shareholder.
Q: What did Sonny Bono used to be? 
A: Skalliwags.
Q: What does your skalli do when it's happy? 
A: David Frost.
Q: On a cold morning what forms on your david? 
A: Head and shoulders.
Q: What do you see if you open the trunk of the Godfather's car? 
A: Hickory Dickory Dock.
Q: Who do you go to when you have a pain in your hickory dickory? 
A: "Rose Bowl."
Q: What do you say when it's Rose's turn at the bowling alley? 
A: That darn cat.
Q: Who ruined that darn rug? 
A: High rollers.
Q: Describe a stoned bowling team. 
A: Gunga din.
Q: What do you hear when you put an amplifier in your gunga? 
A: "Follow the yellow brick road."
Q: What are good directions to a urologist's office? 
A: At both ends.
Q: Where do New Yorkers put their dogs muzzles? 
A: Igloo.
Q: What do you use to keep your ig from falling off? 
A: R-O-L-A-I-D-S.
Q: How does a stupid person spell "backgammon"? 
A: Grape Nuts.
Q: What are Ernest and Julio Gallo? 
A: Supervisor.
Q: What does Clark Kent wear to keep the sun out of his eyes? 
A: Crabgrass.
Q: What do crabs get high on?
A: Shake-N-Bake.
Q: Describe a double feature with Earthquake and The Towering Inferno. 
A: Blazing Saddles.
Q: What do they put on horses at the Preparation H Ranch? 
A: Flypaper.
Q: What do you use to gift wrap a zipper? 
A: Deep freeze.
Q: Name an Eskimo porno film. 
A: Bedbug.
Q: What would Republicans use to eavesdrop on a hooker?


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Well, we could always take over _your_ thread CG. They could NEVAR(!) kick us out of there, because it's yours. Sound good?
> yes no
> circle one...


Holy Shit, don't even kid around, Wolf. We could meet there in an emergency...like if a member was seperated. I love these peeps, but this is _not_ the group one would want cut loose in their thread.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 14, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Holy Shit, don't even kid around, Wolf. We could meet there in an emergency...like if a member was seperated. I love these peeps, but this is _not_ the group one would want cut loose in their thread.


Oh come on. Live a little CG.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Holy Shit, don't even kid around, Wolf. We could meet there in an emergency...like if a member was seperated. *I love these peeps, but this is not the group one would want cut loose in their thread.*




LOL, Excuse me......I resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Brick, for the sake of accuracy, Steve Allen was the _original_ host of NBC's Tonight Show, 1954/57. The show was called Tonight, America after Dark for a short period when Allen left. Then became the Tonight Show with Jack Parr, 1957/62. Followed by Carson's 30 year run. And the rest is current events, LOL.......BB


----------



## chillwills (Apr 14, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Holy Shit, don't even kid around, Wolf. We could meet there in an emergency...like if a member was seperated. I love these peeps, but this is _not_ the group one would want cut loose in their thread.


Naw fuck it! Lets all head over to the 20k grow thread and start whorin it up! I gotta alot of BS pictures I want to post. 

Ill go ahead and PM all the forum Trolls to head over there now! Woohoo Party time!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

WAIT...WAIT...Where?? For God's sake at least leave a map........a really cool map with skulls & crossbones, and a BIG X where the 20 K grow thread is............thank you........BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmmmm.... well while waiting for directions to the 20 K, I came across THIS little gem: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425305-need-some-advice-sprouting-rain.html
Please take a peek and see if you guy's don't see something rather odd?.........BB


----------



## chillwills (Apr 15, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> WAIT...WAIT...Where?? For God's sake at least leave a map........a really cool map with skulls & crossbones, and a BIG X where the 20 K grow thread is............thank you........BB


Yarrrggghh. If its 20k grow op you be wantin, then one eyed willy will show you the way........











https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## djruiner (Apr 15, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> WAIT...WAIT...Where?? For God's sake at least leave a map........a really cool map with skulls & crossbones, and a BIG X where the 20 K grow thread is............thank you........BB


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey Brick, for the sake of accuracy, Steve Allen was the _original_ host of NBC's Tonight Show, 1954/57. The show was called Tonight, America after Dark for a short period when Allen left. Then became the Tonight Show with Jack Parr, 1957/62. Followed by Carson's 30 year run. And the rest is current events, LOL.......BB


That's true but by the time Johnny took over from Jack Paar Steve Allen had moved to a different channel and was Johnny's main competitor in his early years. From 1962 to 1964, Steve Allen re-created The Tonight Show on a new late-night The Steve Allen Show, which was syndicated by Westinghouse TV at the theater.

But to be even more accurate While Steve Allen was first host he had another show and split the hosting duties with Ernie Kovacs. In 1957 the name was changed to Tonight America After Dark and was hosted by Jack Lescoulie. Five months later he was replaces by Al "Jazzbo" Collins. The next month it went back to being The Tonight Show with Jack Paar. When Jack left the show there was a series of temporary hosts, Grouch Marx and Jerry Lewis being two of them. Then Johnny got the gig and hung onto it for years.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2011)

djruiner said:


>


Is that a lake in the lower left? If so isn't the one where the river that leads you to it takes you over the Giva Dam?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 15, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Is that a lake in the lower left? If so isn't the one where the river that leads you do it takes you over the Giva Dam?


Yarrgh, ye treasonous bastard! We'll all be overrun by scalliwags for sure!


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yarrgh, ye treasonous bastard! We'll all be overrun by scalliwags for sure!


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 17, 2011)

We seem to have lost the main sail. Let's run up the spare and get underway. C'mon folks, we're in irons out here. The doldrums be a scary place, but many a man have sailed into em...and many a man have sailed out.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, I haven't smoked in literally days, and perhaps as a direct result of that or as a result of multiple running inside jokes I have no idea WTF any of this is about. Your welcome for my useless aside.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 17, 2011)

LAND AHOY! Shiver me timbers! Agghrright you mutinous bastards lets get some booty!

No taf, ye can't come. Swab the poop deck and ye can rough house the monkey for a fortnight if it's ship shape. Yarrgh.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 17, 2011)

How'd you get in? What's the password? I see our gatekeeper has been in the ale again, to the plank with his arse. Get this rabble out of here.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 17, 2011)

djruiner said:


>


That is one fucking cool map.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 17, 2011)

beartrapgeorge said:


> this is stupid bullshit


Go back to your galaxy, we'll play in ours.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 17, 2011)

OK, pirate question. 3 sheets to the wind.

What's a sheet? + rep for a correct or funny answer.

IGK about BT, he's probably old enough to have served on one of those. Arrrrrrggggg!!!!!

Wet


----------



## Jason2011 (Apr 17, 2011)

maybe a forum where you have to answer questions that only the pro growers know the answers and need 100% correct to gain entry ?
get one question wrong and your banned from entering it for life.......


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 17, 2011)

Originated in London in the early 1800's....

Seems sailors had a rating system regarding how drunk they were. "One sheet" was merely tipsy, and it went up to "four sheets," meaning unconscious.

A "Sheet" is the rope used to secure a sail.

I am not very witty, so I'll just give you the meaning........ 

I guess we hear "three sheets" because folks weren't interacting much at the "four sheets" level.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 17, 2011)

Well shiver me timbers!! I'm back from Taffytown and find slackjawed lubbers running amuck with no clue as to where the hell they are!!! FILL ye fist's with steele boy's.....It's run'em through or over the side with'em!!!!
As a side note: If ye should capture one of these interlopers, save him for Taffy, he needs a fresh "rough house" partner; I spy him on the poop deck with some of his "old" partners:>>>


----------



## djruiner (Apr 17, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Well shiver me timbers!! I'm back from Taffytown and find slackjawed lubbers running amuck with no clue as to where the hell they are!!! FILL ye fist's with steele boy's.....It's run'em through or over the side with'em!!!!
> As a side note: If ye should capture one of these interlopers, save him for Taffy, he needs a fresh "rough house" partner; I spy him on the poop deck with some of his "old" partners:>>>


wait wait wait..thats not funny..that cant be him and his crew...i see a wench there....as we all know he "walks his own plank"


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> IGK about BT, he's probably old enough to have served on one of those. Arrrrrrggggg!!!!!
> 
> Wet



Curse ye, ye scurvy mongrel, for I was the feared Blackbeard! How else do ye think I ended up in North Carolina? Why else would ye think that me ships, Queen Anne's Revenge and her sister ship Adventure, be lying on the bottom of Davy Jones locker near near Beaufort. NC?


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 18, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> Originated in London in the early 1800's....
> 
> Seems sailors had a rating system regarding how drunk they were. "One sheet" was merely tipsy, and it went up to "four sheets," meaning unconscious.
> 
> ...


+ rep for the MomaPug!

Yep, a sheet is the rope to secure the sail. 3 to the wind, the sail was just flapping and useless. 4, the sail was just gone somewhere else. LOL

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Curse ye, ye scurvy mongrel, for I was the feared Blackbeard! How else do ye think I ended up in North Carolina? Why else would ye think that me ships, Queen Anne's Revenge and her sister ship Adventure, be lying on the bottom of Davy Jones locker near near Beaufort. NC?


Well, hell. Grab another ship and come on down. Just got through lobbing a few shells at Ft. Sumter, but a few more wouldn't hurt.

Wet


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Well, hell. Grab another ship and come on down. Just got through lobbing a few shells at Ft. Sumter, but a few more wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Wet



So the resumption of The War of Northern Aggression has finally begun! Those Yankees might have thought they won, but it's only been halftime. We'll get 'em in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> So the resumption of The War of Northern Aggression has finally begun! Those Yankees might have thought they won, but it's only been halftime. We'll get 'em in the fourth quarter.


Semper Fi.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 18, 2011)

That's Semper Fi ... ya'll.

Wet


----------



## jyermum (Apr 18, 2011)

Permission to come aboard?


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 18, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Permission to come aboard?


 
Do you consent to a body cavity search? 

Ah hell...just kidding...c'mon aboard.

BUT, no faggotry. AND, if you want to Rough House, you'll have to ask Brick Top to put you on the schedule. There's been a run on Rough Housing, lately.


----------



## jyermum (Apr 18, 2011)

SWEET!!! oh . uhh . ARRRR SWEET!

Had a cleaning at the dentist this morning (really though) so the cavity search is done and good.

The fact that you said cavity search and faggotry in the same post can and may be held against you in the future.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 18, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> BUT, no faggotry. AND, if you want to Rough House, you'll have to ask Brick Top to put you on the schedule. There's been a run on Rough Housing, lately.


Arrrggghhhhhh, they be no faggotry aboard my ship. All me maties are as straight as a mast. When want some rough housin' we'll sack a port and get all the 'booty' we wants from the wenches we take as plunder. While we'll we be doin' that tafbang can polish his own miniature cannon or roughhouse with an octopus. That be more ta his liken anyway. He gets seasick touchin' real 'booty.'


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 19, 2011)

Arrgh, no taf, ye can't borrow me pegleg again you scurvious little bastard! I'll never get that smell off of it from last time.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 19, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Arrgh, no taf, ye can't borrow me pegleg again you scurvious little bastard! I'll never get that smell off of it from last time.


Taf, if that be the sort of thing ye' crave it's up ta the crow's nest with ye' ya scallywag and ye' can ride the masthead again, but don't come ta' me ta ask me ta' remove the splinters fer ya. And stop lookin' at me crew with that glint in yer eyes an grin on yer face a sayin, blow me down or we'll make ye shark bait, and while yer at it, stop askin me old salts to keelhaul ya lad. It ain't what ye' er hoping it too be ya son of a biscuit eater. And if I every catch ye peekin' in me cabin again when I'm with me wench and then runnin' around the ships yellin' thar she blows, thar she blow I'll hang ya from the yardarm me bucko, savvy? Now go clean up that horrid mess ye left and ask the ship's first mate ta explain ta' ye' what a poop deck really is ya landlubber.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 19, 2011)

YAAAARRRRRGH! Me leaves on a treasure hunt to Big Sur fer a few days, and ye landlovin swashbucklers are letting Tafmaster touch the poop deck? Man the cannons. Blast the scallywag!


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 21, 2011)

I couldn't help myself .... I told the story of taffy and posted pictures of his 'Leaning Tower of Pisa' picnic basket grow, pinkish-read soap exciting his plants and his pool cue with a Charlie Brown Christmas tree on top of it plant on Shantibaba's forums ... this is the first reply it has received.



> Oh Dear Oh Dear.......I'm speechless. Suitable reactions to the likes of this can only be conveyed by a look.
> Shit like this would be hilarious if it weren't so prevalent.
> 
> I got to say though that when a decent bunch of folk get together on these sort of forums there is nothing better.
> ...


----------



## djruiner (Apr 22, 2011)

ok folks....its time to get serious for a moment.

****NEWS FLASH****
as some of us have been following the saga known as the taffy....we have some very serious news to report.the 7 foot beast has died.
it was chopped down the other night. speculation as it stands now is that after a ill attempt at growing marijuana in a picnic basket and after
4 months of the plant not budding taffy ended the misery of this plant to "makes hash".reports as it stands now is the plant did not reach its full potential of sexiness.
donations are now being taken for the family in the form of scissors and trash bags to dispose of the body


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 22, 2011)

Another reply from Shantibaba's forums about the taffster's grow.





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jyermum (Apr 22, 2011)

The photoshop work is great. I wonder if he ever sexed the vine in the 1st place? The bigger question and more fun might come from whatever his hash process is. I wonder if it involves old t-shitts and coffee filters


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Another reply from Shantibaba's forums about the taffster's grow.


Careful, that place is a gem. Don't want it invaded by the knuckle draggers 'round heah. The Fort excluded of course.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 22, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Careful, that place is a gem. Don't want it invaded by the knuckle draggers 'round heah. The Fort excluded of course.


If you have not been there in a while you might be surprised how it has gone downhill. I lurked there for a rather long time before joining and it now has a goodly number of jerks that love to fight and argue over anything and everything and it has it's share of know-nothing-know-it-all's. It's not nearly as bad as 'some growing sites,' but it is not what it once was in the past, that's for sure. 

Possibly I should never have mentioned posting the laffy-taffy stuff there because I think a troll followed me there after I mentioned it. I posted a message and a new member jumped on me and their writing style, their phraseology was exactly like someone here who enjoys attempting to reply to my messages with wise-ass remarks and often tries to say I am incorrect. I hope I did not spread a virulently diseased RIU member to the site, but I am afraid that I did.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you have not been there in a while you might be surprised how it has gone downhill. I lurked there for a rather long time before joining and it now has a goodly number of jerks that love to fight and argue over anything and everything and it has it's share of know-nothing-know-it-all's. It's not nearly as bad as 'some growing sites,' but it is not what it once was in the past, that's for sure.
> 
> Possibly I should never have mentioned posting the laffy-taffy stuff there because I think a troll followed me there after I mentioned it. I posted a message and a new member jumped on me and their writing style, their phraseology was exactly like someone here who enjoys attempting to reply to my messages with wise-ass remarks and often tries to say I am incorrect. I hope I did not spread a virulently diseased RIU member to the site, but I am afraid that I did.


Eh, they are everywhere, but that one probably did come from here. I just like being able to read the actual breeders thoughts on some things, and finding out the process' that they go through etc... I'm afraid to say too much. I love that place, though I only lurk there.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 22, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Eh, they are everywhere, but that one probably did come from here. I just like being able to read the actual breeders thoughts on some things, and finding out the process' that they go through etc... I'm afraid to say too much. I love that place, though I only lurk there.



The jerks got to be bad enough that Nevil took a hike, or went 'walkabout,' and hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 22, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> The jerks got to be bad enough that Nevil took a hike, or went 'walkabout,' and hasn't been around for a while.


I guess I haven't paid attention to the dates of his posts/comments because I didn't even know that. I'm not there a lot, but maybe once a month I drop in there and peruse.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 23, 2011)

still not much getting DONE here huh?


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 23, 2011)

BT

I read on Mrnice forums and other forums that a few are complaining about the SSH growing naners and not being as the same as it use to due to mom and dad maybe dieing. I take all this stuff with a grain of salt.

I assume it is a good idea to do the same here? Because I really really want grow some kick butt medicince


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 23, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> BT
> 
> I read on Mrnice forums and other forums that a few are complaining about the SSH growing naners and not being as the same as it use to due to mom and dad maybe dieing. I take all this stuff with a grain of salt.
> 
> I assume it is a good idea to do the same here? Because I really really want grow some kick butt medicince



I read that too, but so far if Shantibaba or Nevil has responded to the claims, I have not yet found and read the messages.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 23, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Eh, they are everywhere, but that one probably did come from here. I just like being able to read the actual breeders thoughts on some things, and finding out the process' that they go through etc... I'm afraid to say too much. I love that place, though I only lurk there.


Hey Wolfy....I do the same thing over at Riot seeds......Incredible strains, but they act like "Hells Angels" type folk.....very spooky, but sometimes fun..........BB


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 23, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey Wolfy....I do the same thing over at Riot seeds......Incredible strains, but they act like "Hells Angels" type folk.....very spooky, but sometimes fun..........BB


Thanks BB, I'll have to check it out. How's the grow treating you?


----------



## Jason2011 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 23, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Thanks BB, I'll have to check it out. How's the grow treating you?


Funny you would ask.........been smoking some Sensi Star, Chronic, and Motavation that just cured up.
Let me tell you, this shit has really grabbed ol' Burger by the "Boo-Boo"! Never grown these strains before, and SO sorry I haven't........LOL...just effen amazing. I'll be posting to my journal later, when my head clears enough to do it.............GOD! I love cannabis.............BB


----------



## jadf52 (Apr 23, 2011)

ok soo... lets -- ready -- set-- learn from each other ! First question from me is About hydro nute delivery systems. if i want a sog , what do you think is the most effective method TOP DRIP, F& D. or what ?? pcv from HD and a strong pump anyone that is happy with there set up please share


----------



## jyermum (Apr 23, 2011)

> ok soo... lets -- ready -- set-- learn from each other ! First question from me is About hydro nute delivery systems. if i want a sog , what do you think is the most effective method TOP DRIP, F& D. or what ?? pcv from HD and a strong pump anyone that is happy with there set up please share ​


In So Cal where I live Depot has no AC so I started a personal boycot a few years back. Lowes has AC and my business even though it only matters for 3 months a year. (Farming 101!) No idea on the rest, not much for sea of green because I think the plants get sad because they didnt hit their potential.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 24, 2011)

jadf52 said:


> ok soo... lets -- ready -- set-- learn from each other ! First question from me is About hydro nute delivery systems. if i want a sog , what do you think is the most effective method TOP DRIP, F& D. or what ?? pcv from HD and a strong pump anyone that is happy with there set up please share


Hold on there a second, big fella. There's plenty of threads for growing questions. This is more of a "get away". But, if you do totally screw up a grow and insist that you know what you're doing, this is THE place to be talked about. SO, we got THAT going for us.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2011)

jadf52 said:


> ok soo... lets -- ready -- set-- learn from each other ! First question from me is About hydro nute delivery systems. if i want a sog , what do you think is the most effective method TOP DRIP, F& D. or what ?? pcv from HD and a strong pump anyone that is happy with there set up please share


For this type of question you really should either start a new thread or, jump into one with a relative topic.
Here, start with this.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well some of us have been busy,,,,,,,,,,,,





slackers,,,,,,,,,,,


bb57


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

whats this thread all about then?
heres a pic of my lemon skunk 12-12 from seed.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

and bubblebomb............


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 24, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Funny you would ask.........been smoking some Sensi Star, Chronic, and Motavation that just cured up.
> Let me tell you, this shit has really grabbed ol' Burger by the "Boo-Boo"! Never grown these strains before, and SO sorry I haven't........LOL...just effen amazing. I'll be posting to my journal later, when my head clears enough to do it.............GOD! I love cannabis.............BB


Loved the sensi star, motivation was almost as good.
Cronics getting the chop this week

Got em last year as freebies from the July attitude sale.

MY fave so far from that sale was the "Wappa" from paradice....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

and grapefruit 12-12 from seed........


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whats this thread all about then?
> heres a pic of my lemon skunk 12-12 from seed.


We like pizza.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> We like pizza.


cool i like pizza too...............ultra skunk.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 24, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For this type of question you really should either start a new thread or, jump into one with a relative topic.
> Here, start with this.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/


Ah...yer a good man GWN......pat him on the ass and send him on his way, LOL.
I was going to give him to TAFFY to "roughhouse" with, Now THAT would be a "reality check"!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cool i like pizza too...............ultra skunk.


Del Dude!.......It should be obvious that this is NOT a grow thread! (very nice grow by the way).
You have landed in a "Hijacked" thread, that was abandoned by the OP, and converted to a Fort/Pirate Ship. Total fantasy here, all just for fun and letting off steam.
Now, get naked and stand by for inspection by Taffy, our "official" Roughhouser........BB


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 24, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> You have landed in a "Hijacked" thread, that was abandoned by the OP, and converted to a Fort/Pirate Ship. Total fantasy here, all just for fun and letting off steam.
> Now, get naked and stand by for inspection by Taffy, our "official" Roughhouser........BB


If durin' ye' naked inspection by Taffy, our cabin girly-boy, iffin ye' should find he be a tossin' a bar of pinkish-red soap on the deck and tellin' ye' ta bend over and pick it up ... DON'T DO IT! Iffin' ya do ... after yer 'internal inspection' be over, an he'll be a 'pillaging' ye' good before that, ... he'll be a-strippin down and grabin' the soap and and tossin' it on the deck and a sayin', opps, now I dropped the soap and be bendin' over in front of ye, and the rapscallion will be expectin' the same sort of 'pillaging' in return from ye' 

If ye do either ye can't be joinin' our crew. You'll have to be joinin' the crew of the Good Ship Lollipop instead.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 25, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> We like pizza.


and beer...and scantily clad wenches.

Wat be that thare plant he be growin? Good for stavin off the scurvy, eh?


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 25, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> and beer...and scantily clad wenches.
> 
> Wat be that thare plant he be growin? Good for stavin off the scurvy, eh?


Aye CG, ye hit that one on the head, he's got "Lemon" and "Grapefruit", both fit fer fightn' the scurvy. 
LOL, he's Pirate material for sure.......BB


----------



## del66666 (Apr 25, 2011)

ah it be a pirates life for me .................


----------



## MomaPug (Apr 25, 2011)

Be sure and keep some of that bar soap on deck, it's so darn exciting!!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

YO HO HO AND A BOTTLE OF EXCITING LIQUID SOAP! Yarrrrrrrrrrrrgh. Brick, that last paragraph made piss my pants a bit. Thank sweet baby jesus for this thread. I think I might lose it on this site if there were ONLY threads arguing about which soap excites more Dial or Dove.....I mean, come on.....ALL SOAP excites the plant. Duh!

I be thinkin one of the wenches might have given me a case of the ole' crotch rot. Aye matey, Aye.

Burger....You really like the Sensi Star? I have that clone available to me and have been very interested. Probably pick a few up if you liked it.


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Apr 25, 2011)

Do ye be meaning that barnacle covered scow,,,

LolliPOOP????????


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 25, 2011)

BoomerBloomer57 said:


> Do ye be meaning that barnacle covered scow,,,
> 
> LolliPOOP????????


NO, NO....ye smarmy scrod! Swing ye spyglass a little to starboard..............SEE..SEE....THAR!
It's the Goodship "Taffy-Pop" we be raidin'!!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 25, 2011)

RUT-ROH!!!!! THE "Man" be stompin' around "Taffytown" again, threatening Infractions, citations, banishments fer the "eyeballin' of the Taffster", so best to be layin' low fer a while mateys, Arrgghhh...BB


----------



## bushybush (Apr 25, 2011)

Fuck.....Guys? I broke my peg-leg again. Are there any extras in the supply room?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 25, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Fuck.....Guys? I broke my peg-leg again. Are there any extras in the supply room?


Taf has them all hoarded in his trunk. And I don't mean the box... Ye'll have to rough house him for it.


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 25, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Taf has them all hoarded in his trunk. And I don't mean the box... Ye'll have to rough house him for it.


Tell the ship's doc we be needin another extraction on the Taff.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 26, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Tell the ship's doc we be needin another extraction on the Taff.


Be sure ta tell the ship's doc that while he's extractin' the bit of peg leg from the taffster's 'aft section' that he should try extractin' the gerbil too while he's at it.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 26, 2011)

Nevermind mateys, I'll make due with me good leg and me stump. I be wantin nothin from taffys cavernous hamster-tunnel.

I bet if you typed "tafbang.com" into your address bar, some pretty wild stuff would pop up. I mean, it just SOUNDS homo-erotic.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 26, 2011)

If anyone is up for some ROFLMAO, go here:
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=tafbang&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=fedbd8217b2db65&biw=840&bih=541


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 27, 2011)

bushybush said:


> I be wantin nothin from taffys cavernous hamster-tunnel.
> 
> .


WOW that was a pretty picture....


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 27, 2011)

We could use a mascot and I nominate HONEY BADGER!

'cause Honey Badger don't give a shit!

Wet


----------



## bushybush (Apr 27, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> If anyone is up for some ROFLMAO, go here:
> http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=tafbang&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=fedbd8217b2db65&biw=840&bih=541


Whoever fatality was is my hero.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 27, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Ahem......


LOL, I really wish I knew how to link that vid, Wolverine, you'll love it.

Wet


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 27, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> LOL, I really wish I knew how to link that vid, Wolverine, you'll love it.
> 
> Wet


[video=youtube;-qsclhKhAss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qsclhKhAss[/video]


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 28, 2011)

Been a huge fan of the Honey Badger for a while now. Even nick named my dog that. Cause he doesn't give a shit. Bravo for bringing the badger to the fort. He's a perfect mascot. There's a tone of not giving a shit here. Could be our motto: "The Fort...where nobody gives a shit".


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 28, 2011)

+ rep for SCARHOLE for linking up the HONEY BADGER!!!

Wolverine, told you you'd like it. LOL

Wet


----------



## jyermum (Apr 28, 2011)

That was the coolist shit I have ever seen. 

Sleep off the venom for a minute then rock on!


----------



## Jason2011 (Apr 28, 2011)

tafbang - 03-02-2011, 10:20 AM 
The only thing that could help this site is for a few people to start maturing.



BAHAHAHA
maybe he decided he couldnt do it so he left ?
​


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 29, 2011)

jyermum said:


> That was the coolist shit I have ever seen.
> 
> Sleep off the venom for a minute then rock on!


I wanna see Taffy try some rough-housing with the Honey Badger.

BTW, that little fucker's got a set of balls, eh?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I found a video of Taffy fighting on Youtube, based on the fact he posted that *cough* homo *cough* pic of himself.

He talks the talk here but he cant even throw a box and hit his opponent for most of the fight!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpzgMwH2Ffs

Thats him in the yellow trunks I think.


----------



## jethead (Apr 29, 2011)

Where's GOM. I want to learn how to weave baskets from stems dagnabbit.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 29, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I wanna see Taffy try some rough-housing with the Honey Badger.
> 
> *BTW, that little fucker's got a set of balls, eh?*


Of course you ARE referring to the Honey Badger, Cuz NO ONE has ever said that about Taffy-Taz!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 29, 2011)

jethead said:


> Where's GOM. I want to learn how to weave baskets from stems dagnabbit.


It would seem that GOM is MIA since 3-10-2011.............Was last reported searching for Dat So La Lee..................
(google it)...............BB


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *collective gardener*
> I wanna see Taffy try some rough-housing with the Honey Badger.
> 
> *BTW, that little fucker's got a set of balls, eh?*





Burger Boss said:


> Of course you ARE referring to the Honey Badger, Cuz NO ONE has ever said that about Taffy-Taz!



Don't fool yourself ... Taffy's got a great big pair of balls ..... resting on his chin.


----------



## jyermum (Apr 29, 2011)

> BTW, that little fucker's got a set of balls, eh?


..and he's not affraid to let the world know.

The Honey Badger is Bad Ass, he doesnt give a fuck!


----------



## collective gardener (Apr 29, 2011)

jethead said:


> Where's GOM. I want to learn how to weave baskets from stems dagnabbit.


Yeah...and what about the roots? I got me a ton of old roots I've been saving. 

On a real note, the thick stocks make great chew toys for the dog. That fiber is so tough, they can just gnaw on it for hours. Mine gets all exited: "daddy's got a stick, daddy's got a stick!"


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 30, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Yeah...and what about the roots? I got me a ton of old roots I've been saving.
> 
> On a real note, the thick stocks make great chew toys for the dog. That fiber is so tough, they can just gnaw on it for hours. Mine gets all exited: "daddy's got a stick, daddy's got a stick!"


I do the same, and yeah, my dog gets all stupid for 'em too. It's great fun.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow I am glad this thread delivered, I now know the most bad ass animal on the planet.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Wow I am glad this thread delivered, I now know the most bad ass animal on the planet.



Do you really think so? I spent nearly 14 years with a woman who could kill a dozen honey badgers from fifty paces with one lash of her tongue, and not even just when PMSing! She is the most vicious creature that has ever existed.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Do you really think so? I spent nearly 14 years with a woman who could kill a dozen honey badgers from fifty paces with one lash of her tongue, and not even just when PMSing! She is the most vicious creature that has ever existed.


You've just described the average woman..


----------



## djruiner (Apr 30, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> You've just described the average woman..


glad i don't have the average women..she smokes, she grows, likes kick ass metal tunes, never whines nor argues...and lets me stick it in her poop deck


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 30, 2011)

djruiner said:


> glad i don't have the average women..she smokes, she grows, likes kick ass metal tunes, never whines nor argues...and lets me stick it in her poop deck


Hmmmm......sounds like Willies new wife, Kate...........................


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Do you really think so? I spent nearly 14 years with a woman who could kill a dozen honey badgers from fifty paces with one lash of her tongue, and not even just when PMSing! She is the most vicious creature that has ever existed.






newworldicon said:


> You've just described the average woman..


Nope ... she was not; "the average woman." She had a body that strippers and actresses would kill for and she was born without a gag reflex. 

Why else do you think I would have put up with her for so long?


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 30, 2011)

djruiner said:


> glad i don't have the average women..she smokes, she grows, likes kick ass metal tunes, never whines nor argues...and lets me stick it in her poop deck


Is anal still all that when you pull out and there is a bit of poop stuck to your helmet??


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

You should come to London...that is the average woman here..lol*


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 30, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Hmmmm......sounds like Willies new wife, Kate...........................


LOL Do you reckon Charles analized Diana?


----------



## djruiner (Apr 30, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Is anal still all that when you pull out and there is a bit of poop stuck to your helmet??


never had that...i stick a pressure washer up there 2-3 times a week


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*





newworldicon said:



You should come to London...that is the average woman here..lol

Click to expand...


Well, I do appreciate the invitation ... and I have been there several times and no offense intended, but evidently all, or at least most, of the average London women must have stayed indoors when I was there because I saw a ton that weighed a ton who body-wise did not come close to her's. 

In WWII there was a saying among Marines on Guadalcanal; "And when he goes to heaven, To Saint Peter he will tell:
Another Marine reporting, sir; I've served my time in Hell!"

Well, as hot as she was and as much fun as she could be when she wanted to be. ... I do not care to have another like her. Like the Marines on Guadalcanal, I've served my time in Hell.*


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Sounds like you were here some time back, either way an average night in the east end is all you need to regain your faith. 

I've had a few women as you described...they are fun, for a while *


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Sounds like you were here some time back, either way an average night in the east end is all you need to regain your faith.
> 
> I've had a few women as you described...they are fun, for a while



2004, 7 years ago .... that was the last time I was there ... shortly after selling my marina. I'm sure things have changed since then but at the time it was nothing like being at Daytona Beach or Panama City Beach in Florida or South Padre Island in Texas during spring break .. or even an average day in Vegas. It was more like being in Milwaukee Wisconsin during Oktoberfest surrounded by all those cheese and corn fed females. But again, that was 7 years ago.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 30, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> 2004, 7 years ago .... that was the last time I was there ... shortly after selling my marina. I'm sure things have changed since then but at the time it was nothing like being at Daytona Beach or Panama City Beach in Florida or South Padre Island in Texas during spring break .. or even an average day in Vegas. It was more like being in Milwaukee Wisconsin during Oktoberfest surrounded by all those cheese and corn fed females. But again, that was 7 years ago.


Nothing wrong with a bit of chubby now and then, it's okay to admit it.....lol


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> 2004, 7 years ago .... that was the last time I was there ... shortly after selling my marina. I'm sure things have changed since then but at the time it was nothing like being at Daytona Beach or Panama City Beach in Florida or South Padre Island in Texas during spring break .. or even an average day in Vegas. It was more like being in Milwaukee Wisconsin during Oktoberfest surrounded by all those cheese and corn fed females. But again, that was 7 years ago.





newworldicon said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of chubby now and then, it's okay to admit it.....lol



I never was a chubby-chaser. I always said, the closer the bone, the sweeter the meat. I prefer women who if they skipped one meal would look like they were borderline anorexic, but with tiny round asses that would fit in a tea cup and big bought and paid for hooters. 

I don't care much for women who on a hot day you can watch the sweat percolate in the folds of their flesh. I want to see ribs on a girl, not a girl that can pack away an entire platter of ribs.


----------



## drmarcusg (Apr 30, 2011)

The bigger the cushion the sweeter the pushin....."fat chicks need love too, they just have to pay for it" -family guy


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> The bigger the cushion the sweeter the pushin.....



Do you know who says that and who says things like large girls are sexy too?

FAT CHICKS, that's who. 

I don't want any babe I have to roll in flower to find the wet spot. I don't want some dame where when we go to the beach people crowd around her saying ... 'keep it's skin wet while we push it back into the water' or 'that's a WHOPPER, what did you use for bait?' I don't want to come home to a woman that's bent over a hot stove .... but I can't see the stove. I don't want a woman who when she gets on one of those scales that tells your weight and fortune the card comes out and says 'one at a time please.'


Life's to short to dance with fat women.


----------



## collective gardener (May 1, 2011)

Brick...which marina did you sell? We keep a boat at Ventura Harbor and one at Channel Islands. We own a marine business, as well. Just wondering we've trooped the same dirt.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Brick...which marina did you sell? We keep a boat at Ventura Harbor and one at Channel Islands. We own a marine business, as well. Just wondering we've trooped the same dirt.


You are talking ocean access, big water, and on the 'Left Coast' where your boat is at and my old marina was on a lake on the Eastern end of the country. 

Since what we share in common on this site is illegal here and if I mentioned the year of sale, giving the marina name would make it a simple task for someone who could be checking this place out, or anyone here for that matter, to check public records for the sale and have my name, so pardon me if I don't mention the marina by name. 

Unless your business is one of just a few marine wholesale supply businesses, and covers the East Coast, I'd doubt we ever did any business let alone bumped into each other or crossed the same ground at any time.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Do you really think so? I spent nearly 14 years with a woman who could kill a dozen honey badgers from fifty paces with one lash of her tongue, and not even just when PMSing! She is the most vicious creature that has ever existed.


I think this is the ultimate who will win question.


Brick Top You need to get in contact with your ex, and jyermum you need to catch a honey badger. I suggest you catch some cobras and just throw them at the badger until he gets bit as seen in the video.

We need to see who will win so we can truly know the most badass animal on the planet.


----------



## collective gardener (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You are talking ocean access, big water, and on the 'Left Coast' where your boat is at and my old marina was on a lake on the Eastern end of the country.
> 
> Since what we share in common on this site is illegal here and if I mentioned the year of sale, giving the marina name would make it a simple task for someone who could be checking this place out, or anyone here for that matter, to check public records for the sale and have my name, so pardon me if I don't mention the marina by name.
> 
> Unless your business is one of just a few marine wholesale supply businesses, and covers the East Coast, I'd doubt we ever did any business let alone bumped into each other or crossed the same ground at any time.


No worries, Brick. I tried a PM, without success. Wrong coast, anyways. Much of my life is spent on ocean voyaging yachts and trawlers, and always enjoy a good chat about all things sea going. We have been shopping for small marinas with haulout yards in Panama for our "pre-retirement" plans. Owning a marina has been a goal of my wife and I for sometime now. God knows, I've paid enough slip fees...now we want to be on the recieving end.

Anyways, good to know another boat person. We hope you still get out on the water. After all, there's nothing like it, eh?


----------



## minad (May 1, 2011)

There's not a single mod on this site, eh?



Simple Simon met a pieman,
Going to the fair;
Says Simple Simon to the pieman,
"Let me taste your ware."
Says the pieman to Simple Simon,
"Show me first your penny,"
Says Simple Simon to the pieman,
"Indeed, I have not any."
Simple Simon went a-fishing
For to catch a whale;
All the water he could find
Was in his mother's pail!
Simple Simon went to look
If plums grew on a thistle;
He pricked his fingers very much,
Which made poor Simon whistle.
He went to catch a dicky bird,
And thought he could not fail,
Because he had a little salt,
To put upon its tail.
He went for water with a sieve,
But soon it ran all through;
And now poor Simple Simon
Bids you all adieu.


----------



## Brick Top (May 1, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> I think this is the ultimate who will win question.
> 
> 
> Brick Top You need to get in contact with your ex, and jyermum you need to catch a honey badger. I suggest you catch some cobras and just throw them at the badger until he gets bit as seen in the video.
> ...




You won't need the cobras. While I am not exactly a Country - Western music fan a Junior Brown song will explain why the cobras won't be needed and my ex-lunachik will suffice. 

Venom Wearin Denim


She's just venom wearin denim
She's a viper dressed in blue
Tight fittin jeans are all she needs
To put the bite on you
She's pretty but she's poison
Like a copperheaded queen
She's just venom wearin denim
She's a nightmare not a dream

She slithers when she walks
And there's no tellin where she's been
She'll coil up beside you tryin to shed that venom skin
Once she strikes her deadly bite There's no antidote
She's just venom wearin denim boy
She'll go right for your throat

She's just venom wearin denim
She's a viper dressed in blue
Tight fittin jeans are all she needs
To put the bite on you
She's pretty but she's poison
Like a copperheaded queen
She's just venom wearin denim
She's a nightmare not a dream

She'll start hissin when she's kissin
Sayin your the only one
She'll tell you lies with beady eyes
And a big long forked tongue
If you give that gal a diamond ring
You'll get a Diamond back
She just venom wearin denim boy
She's always makin tracks

She's just venom wearin denim
She's a viper dressed in blue
Tight fittin jeans are all she needs
To put the bite on you
She's pretty but she's poison
Like a copperheaded queen
She's just venom wearin denim
She's a nightmare not a dream

She's just venom wearin denim
She's a nightmare not a dream


----------



## Burger Boss (May 1, 2011)

minad said:


> There's not a single mod on this site, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first reaction: mods?.........MODS?..............WE don't need NO stinkin' MODS!..............LOL
HOWEVER...............that is completely WRONG..............OF COURSE we need our beloved moderators!
This forum could not possibly function without the OVERSIGHT of these ever vigilant folk.
Just tellin' it like it is...............BB


----------



## newworldicon (May 1, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Each to their own.....*


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 1, 2011)

I like to eat pickles.


----------



## jyermum (May 2, 2011)

Mods on a Pirate Ship? Unheard of! They have obviously let this thread be taken over by cut throat, one eye, peg legged, shit talkin' pirate types so that the madness can be somewhat contained on this ship.

As for Brick Tops ex... Going by his description I think putting her in the ring with the mighty Honey Badger would amount to animal abuse and would be a horrible waste of a felony. What we need to do is get those things trained to guard crops although it might be hard to break them of the digging thing.


----------



## collective gardener (May 2, 2011)

I can't see why a mod would have any problem with our little thread here. There has been much valuable information on topic relating to the many uses of cannabis that might otherwise find itself in a landfill. I'm currently fabricating a spear out of an old dry stock in the event of a Honey Badger attack. The spear will allow me to stab myself directly in the heart to avoid what would otherwise be a horrible violent death.I also plan to use the spear in the same manner should I ever again see a pic of Taffy in assless chaps.


----------



## jyermum (May 2, 2011)

Cannabis spears and assless chaps, shit gets weird out at sea. (Farming 101)


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 2, 2011)

786 profile veiws........gotta be a record.

This thread is close to the best thing on the internet.


----------



## Burger Boss (May 2, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I can't see why a mod would have any problem with our little thread here. There has been much valuable information on topic relating to the many uses of cannabis that might otherwise find itself in a landfill. I'm currently fabricating a spear out of an old dry stock in the event of a Honey Badger attack. The spear will allow me to stab myself directly in the heart to avoid what would otherwise be a horrible violent death.I also plan to use the spear in the same manner should I ever again see a pic of Taffy in assless chaps.


Sorry CG, time to fall on da spear....................Taffy's Christmas wish>>>>






And Santa comes through>>



Here's Taff's Daddy>>>>>>

Now, y'all have a great day, hear?......................................BB


----------



## jyermum (May 2, 2011)

Im so glad that I only expanded the 1st pic.


----------



## Jason2011 (May 2, 2011)

this thread never fails to make me laugh


----------



## collective gardener (May 2, 2011)

Well Burger Boss, Taff's dad took the cake. Be sure to clear out your Google search record. Hate for someone to find your "hairy man assless chaps" search.

Does anyone have a real Tafbang update? A nice Taf quote cut and pasted is always welcome _here_, as we are not welcome _there_.


----------



## djruiner (May 2, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Well Burger Boss, Taff's dad took the cake. Be sure to clear out your Google search record. Hate for someone to find your "hairy man assless chaps" search.
> 
> Does anyone have a real Tafbang update? A nice Taf quote cut and pasted is always welcome _here_, as we are not welcome _there_.


well since he killed all 8 of his plants (a success to him) he doesn't really post too much anymore...but im sure he will update us on the plants he grows from those seeds from the hermie he had


----------



## Brick Top (May 2, 2011)

djruiner said:


> well since he killed all 8 of his plants (a success to him) he doesn't really post too much anymore...but im sure he will update us on the plants he grows from those seeds from the hermie he had


His first thread started with a poll and one option was all 8 plants would die. It received the most votes. I guess the poll turned out to be accurate.

But I do see laffy-taffy sharing his endless expertise with others in threads here and there ... telling others what they need to do and how things are. 

He proves the old saying of those who cannot do, teach, too be correct. 

I wonder if he's wearing his assless chaps right now and dancing/prancing around his room to "YMCA" or "It's Raining Men" right now?


----------



## djruiner (May 2, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> His first thread started with a poll and one option was all 8 plants would die. It received the most votes. I guess the poll turned out to be accurate.
> 
> But I do see laffy-taffy sharing his endless expertise with others in threads here and there ... telling others what they need to do and how things are.
> 
> ...


i admit i had a lot to learn when i started growing again. when i first started growing 15 years ago there wasn't as much information out there as there is now so i had a lot to learn when i started back with indoor growing. and after a couple years of reading threads and forums i thought i had my shit together...till doing real research and seeing how full of shit people can be on threads like these. and i admit i was hard headed about certain things, but nothing like this kid is. i would at least have info from other places that would back up what i was saying, whether it was facts/true or not. this laffy taffy guy just pulls information out of his own ass and claims it to be facts and scientific proof. even though no one backs him up or can he show any form of proof to his methods other then "i know how to grow and my way works".
but as it comes to him dancing around to Village People tunes in assless chaps...i picture him more dressed like Britny Spears dancing around to Justin Timberlake music...VP might be to old for him to even know.


----------



## jyermum (May 2, 2011)

I see that as a direct attack on red Dial Soap.


----------



## Brick Top (May 2, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i picture him more dressed like Britny Spears dancing around to Justin Timberlake music...


Great ..... thanks .... as if the ass-less chaps and Village People image was not bad enough ... thanks to the mental image you have put in my brain of laffy taffy dressed up like Britney Spears and prancing/dancing around to Justin Timberlake music, likely while 'pulling his taffy at the same time,' I'll wake up screaming every night for the rest of my life.


----------



## djruiner (May 2, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Great ..... thanks .... as if the ass-less chaps and Village People image was not bad enough ... thanks to the mental image you have put in my brain of laffy taffy dressed up like Britney Spears and prancing/dancing around to Justin Timberlake music, likely while 'pulling his taffy at the same time,' I'll wake up screaming every night for the rest of my life.


shit...my bad man...ah hell ill make it worse...picture him spanking himself while saying "im a dainty lil girl" while prancing.


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

djruiner said:


> shit...my bad man...ah hell ill make it worse...picture him spanking himself while saying "im a dainty lil girl" while prancing.


You bastard! Now I won't wake up screaming every night for the rest of my life. Instead I will never be able to fall asleep again for fear of that image popping into a dreams causing me to wake up screaming.


----------



## djruiner (May 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> You bastard! Now I won't wake up screaming every night for the rest of my life. Instead I will never be able to fall asleep again for fear of that image popping into a dreams causing me to wake up screaming.


they don't call me Ruiner for nuthin muahahahaha


----------



## Burger Boss (May 3, 2011)

OMG! Go to Taffyland..............Post 453..........He's at it again!..........Got money, girls, fabulous grow....................
"He's on top of the world Ma!".................ROFLMAO!.....................BB


----------



## growmomma (May 3, 2011)

Bahahaha I saw that!! I think I peed a little. He'll be fightin em off with a stick now, there goes my chances


----------



## djruiner (May 3, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> OMG! Go to Taffyland..............Post 453..........He's at it again!..........Got money, girls, fabulous grow....................
> "He's on top of the world Ma!".................ROFLMAO!.....................BB


well he has no job...lives at home with his parents...let me guess...his parents got their tax return and that is his "lump sum".

fail/f&#257;l/
Noun: A grade that is not high enough to pass an examination or test.
Verb: Be unsuccessful in achieving one's goal: "he failed in his attempt to secure election"
See: Tafbang


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

djruiner said:


> well he has no job...lives at home with his parents...let me guess...his parents got their tax return and that is his "lump sum".


I'd say that he came into his; "lump sum" when he grabbed all the pennies and nickles from a charity mint dispenser at a store in his local mall and augmented it with a few quarters he fished out of the mall fountain.

He's used the line about having lots of girls before. He said if you have a hot tub and tell them "Jersey Shore" is on they come a-runnin.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 3, 2011)

You guys have me ROFL. I just can't get over the 'spores'.LMFAO.
Daniels


----------



## djruiner (May 3, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> You guys have me ROFL. I just can't get over the 'spores'.LMFAO.
> Daniels


yes our little laffy taffy is a hoot isn't he?...its like watching a episode of monty python with that guy


----------



## Brick Top (May 3, 2011)

djruiner said:


> yes our little laffy taffy is a hoot isn't he?...its like watching a episode of monty python with that guy



He's like an idiot savant minus the savant part.


----------



## Burger Boss (May 3, 2011)

Damn it..............I miss GOM......In spite of all the great cannabis growing tips I've picked up from ol' TaffyPants,
I just know the GOMSTER could could truly round out my cannabis ways to perfection....Damn..Where's GOM GONE?...........Ahhhh Well........I guess I'll jus' muddle along until another young "Margie-Wanna Master" hits the horizon to show us the error of our collective ways.............BB

btw....it's been fun "muddling", with a thread like this and you, my beloved shipmates.......bb


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> *Damn it..............I miss GOM......In spite of all the great cannabis growing tips I've picked up from ol' TaffyPants,
> 
> I just know the GOMSTER could could truly round out my cannabis ways to perfection....Damn..Where's GOM GONE?...........Ahhhh Well........I guess I'll jus' muddle along until another young "Margie-Wanna Master" hits the horizon to show us the error of our collective ways.............BB*
> 
> *btw....it's been fun "muddling", with a thread like this and you, my beloved shipmates.......bb*


Ye' should tread lightly with that; "beloved" speakin' of yer's or the crew might be thinkin' yer in the mood fer some rough-housin'. 

But on the subject of MIA's I wonder what happened to Laffy Taffy's buddy Wally Nutter? I wonder if the pair are sharing that hot tub the tafster had mentioned in the past? 

I can see it now .. the two of them together in the hot tub playing spot the submarine .. and then Wally seeing some cum floating on the water and saying, Taffy ... did you fart again?


----------



## cannabisguru (May 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Bravo!
> 
> If the same thing had been said but an additional 2000 or so words used I would have to believe I wrote it myself because it is exactly what I have thought and felt and even in bits and pieces said myself.
> 
> ...


Yes, well.. I could have kept going with this. Trust me on that one.


----------



## cannabisguru (May 4, 2011)

djruiner said:


> what i like to do is take my left over leaves and stems...wrap them tight with the hair from a virgin indian and make multi-sized buttplugs to hand out to the neighborhood children.im using up all the resources of my plant,while helping the community.



Nice man. Excellent in fact..

check this out though.. for watering, I've switched from using rainwater and Aquafina 'bottled' water for watering my plant(s). Yep, I switched over to using fresh children's tears. hah..  

Yep, each time I see a child crying or begin to cry.. I grab my 'tear' cup and ask them if they mind crying their tears into a plastic cup. I usually right something nice on the side of the cup too.. like 'Tears for Joy' tear collection company.. something along those lines usually works.



Come to think about it.. I wonder what the PH of a child's tear would be. Hell, I wonder what the PH of my tears would be for that matter.

peace.


----------



## collective gardener (May 4, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> OMG! Go to Taffyland..............Post 453..........He's at it again!..........Got money, girls, fabulous grow....................
> "He's on top of the world Ma!".................ROFLMAO!.....................BB


Here's the direct and certified cut and paste from the Man himself: "
I just came across a lump sum of money and I have stopped smoking for the time being. I have a closet grow going on with 6 seedlings 1 flowering plant and 6 plants in germination. everything is going much prettier now that I don't have to climb chairs and tables in order to check on the plants. and they are getting a lot more light. I got them some nutrients and some normal pots.. the reflectors are a bunch of modeling pictures. I'm success now, may start a new thread in the future on new grow if I have time now that it's summer and I have money and women like me"

This quote demands a total breakdown and analysis. But first, I think everyone should weigh in on the source of the "lump sum". I believe it to be from an old uncle who spent years touching taffy's "naughty hole", and is worried about Taf's silence.​


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Here's the direct and certified cut and paste from the Man himself: "
> I just came across a lump sum of money and I have stopped smoking for the time being. I have a closet grow going on with 6 seedlings 1 flowering plant and 6 plants in germination. everything is going much prettier now that I don't have to climb chairs and tables in order to check on the plants. and they are getting a lot more light. I got them some nutrients and some normal pots.. the reflectors are a bunch of modeling pictures. I'm success now, may start a new thread in the future on new grow if I have time now that it's summer and I have money and women like me"
> 
> This quote demands a total breakdown and analysis. But first, I think everyone should weigh in on the source of the "lump sum". I believe it to be from an old uncle who spent years touching taffy's "naughty hole", and is worried about Taf's silence.​



First off where it said; "I have stopped smoking for the time being." That means his massive 1/2 gram yield from his first grow has run out so he has nothing to smoke and it also says that the hash he said he would make from the pool cue with a Charlie Brown Christmas tree on top plant never happened. First off there were likely no trichomes on the plant to make hash from and even if there was it is likely that he didn't know how or he couldn't afford what was needed to make hash .... and his' "lump sum of money" was not large enough to leave him enough money to buy any pot after he went on a massive spending spree and bought some cheap WalMart soil, some MiracleGro and a couple more CFLs and that used up his massive; "lump sum of money."

As to where the; "lump sum of money" came from, I already voiced my belief. Most likely he nabbed all the pennies and nickles from some charity mint dispenser from some store at the local mall and augmented it by fishing out a few quarters from the mall fountain. 

That or he's selling his body to old winos in dark alleys ... but I'm sure he could make more hitting all the charity mint dispensers in the mall and keeping a close eye on who tosses what into the mall fountain.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Here's the direct and certified cut and paste from the Man himself:
> "I got them some nutrients and some normal pots.. the reflectors are a bunch of modeling pictures. I'm success now, may start a new thread in the future on new grow if I have time now that it's summer and I have money and women like me"
> 
> This quote demands a total breakdown and analysis. But first, I think everyone should weigh in on the source of the "lump sum". I believe it to be from an old uncle who spent years touching taffy's "naughty hole", and is worried about Taf's silence.​


I wonder if he thinks using modeling pictures will make his plants 'sexy'?





Daniels


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> I wonder if he thinks using modeling pictures will make his plants 'sexy'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd bet almost everything I have that the models in the pictures are males doing underwear modeling.


----------



## djruiner (May 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I'd bet almost everything I have that the models in the pictures are males doing underwear modeling.


its probably not even real models, just a k-mart catalog opened to the mens briefs section and stapled to the wall


----------



## Burger Boss (May 4, 2011)

The "money" thing got me real curious.........decided to investigate........Seems to be two possibilities...........The Grand Prize for the North Dakota lottery is $37.22 per week for LIFE! Or a "lump sum" of $372.00. And because TaffyToes is a little weak in the math department, he chose the later, not aware that it was only ten weeks worth!
However, after a little more digging, I found the TRUE source of TaffyNit's treasure! Observe>

The Dream:






He goes to work:





His "crime partners"





The results:



And I "swear" on a stack of library books, on a table, with a "picnic" basket atop, that the foregoing is absolutely true and not just some stoner's smokey rant!...lol.........BB


----------



## newworldicon (May 4, 2011)

Fuck me this thread has drifted......only stoners could accomplish that!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Fuck me this thread has drifted......only stoners could accomplish that!! hahahahahaha



Politicians do it better .... and they can do it straight.


----------



## newworldicon (May 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Politicians do it better .... and they can do it straight.


I always imagine politicians wearing suspenders and knickers in their own homes with a glass of gin and snorting coke from the bald head of a naked dwarf whilst singing along to Elton John's rocket man..


----------



## Hupomone (May 4, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I always imagine politicians wearing suspenders and knickers in their own homes with a glass of gin and snorting coke from the bald head of a naked dwarf whilst singing along to Elton John's rocket man..


*grabs his bong and takes a rip before this image is burnt into his mind*


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> I always imagine politicians wearing suspenders and knickers in their own homes with a glass of gin and snorting coke from the bald head of a naked dwarf whilst singing along to Elton John's rocket man..


You frighten me.


But I think it would be Benny and the Jets myself.


----------



## jyermum (May 4, 2011)

Originally Posted by *newworldicon*
I always imagine politicians wearing suspenders and knickers in their own homes with a glass of gin and snorting coke from the bald head of a naked dwarf whilst singing along to Elton John's rocket man..


That just might have to be my new sig line. 


​


----------



## newworldicon (May 4, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Originally Posted by *newworldicon*
> I always imagine politicians wearing suspenders and knickers in their own homes with a glass of gin and snorting coke from the bald head of a naked dwarf whilst singing along to Elton John's rocket man..
> 
> 
> ...


It's all yours..


----------



## collective gardener (May 4, 2011)

I have to imagine that Taf's new found wealth has created a bunch of new North Dakota friends for him. After all, a couple hundred bucks there is real money. Hell, he's probably got him a new posse. I can hear them now "Yeah, Taf...those chaps look great man."..."Dude, where'd you learn to grow so good"...."Bro, that soap idea is the shit!"...."C'mon, Taf, let's rough-house". And then, after they've got their tounges DEEP in his ass "So, Taffy....Bro...can I borrow 3 bucks for a Coors tall boy?"...."I'll drive, but I don't have any gas"...."I know a guy who can get us a gram of some kill dank for like 20 bucks".


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> I have to imagine that Taf's new found wealth has created a bunch of new North Dakota friends for him.


Come one now, think about it a minute, just how many new friends could Taffy really make? He lives in North Dakota. About eleven people live in North Dakota and how many of them do you think would be into a guy whose idea of being well dressed is a pair of cowboy boots, ass-less chaps and nipple clamps? I strongly suspect that Taffy's wildest most hoped for dream is that when he grows up he can be a real life version of "Mr. Slave" from "South Park." 

That guy has to be lonelier than the 'Maytag repairman' from the OLD TV commercials.


----------



## Danielsgb (May 4, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> "I know a guy who can get us a gram of some kill dank for like 20 bucks".


 For $20 a gram it better be covered in spores.
Daniels


----------



## Brick Top (May 4, 2011)

Danielsgb said:


> For $20 a gram it better be covered in spores.



If I live to be 100-years old I will never forget Taffy's; "spores" and I will NEVER stop laughing at Taffy's; "spores."

If his parent's house has a basement, they need to check it for pods, because that guy isn't human.


----------



## newworldicon (May 5, 2011)

Who is this gem you guys call taffy???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 5, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Who is this gem you guys call taffy???????????????????????????????????????


Oh oh OH! He's our master.


----------



## newworldicon (May 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Oh oh OH! He's our master.


What a cult that worships a man in ultra short denim shorts showing butt cheeks and cowboy boots, a gingham shirt and cowboy hat.......hmmmm!


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 5, 2011)

Dont you think you guys are taking one 20 something troll a little too seriously?

I went and had a real life and forgot about Taffy until I came back here again....


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 5, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> What a cult that worships a man in ultra short denim shorts showing butt cheeks and cowboy boots, a gingham shirt and cowboy hat.......hmmmm!


The brokeback mountain cult!!


----------



## djruiner (May 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Oh oh OH! He's our master.


don't speak for us all now...he has no control over me nor my rough housing.


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Who is this gem you guys call taffy???????????????????????????????????????


Check out this thread and you will learn all about Taffy and his 'Leaning Tower of Pisa' 8 plants in a picnic basket under a chandelier with a few weak CFLs in it grow.


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot.html


----------



## newworldicon (May 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Check out this thread and you will learn all about Taffy and his 'Leaning Tower of Pisa' 8 plants in a picnic basket under a chandelier with a few weak CFLs in it grow.
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot.html


lol you guys still on the chandelier guy.


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> lol you guys still on the chandelier guy.



He's like the Jerry Lewis of growers. Everyone thinks he's annoying and nothing more than a big joke. 

Hummmm .. The French think Jerry Lewis is a master comic so I bet the French would consider Taffy to be a real master grower.


----------



## newworldicon (May 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> He's like the Jerry Lewis of growers. Everyone thinks he's annoying and nothing more than a big joke.
> 
> Hummmm .. The French think Jerry Lewis is a master comic so I bet the French would consider Taffy to be a real master grower.


LOL the French think they are the greatest lovers in the world until they realise the woman has left the room because he took too long staring at himself in the mirror whilst lecturing her on why she is so lucky to be imminently fucked by him......


----------



## Burger Boss (May 5, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> lol you guys still on the chandelier guy.


 You're missing the point NWI, ol' TaffyButt is a comedy God to us; an unending source of mirth & merriment.
I'm finding it hard to get through a day without a "Taffy" fix.............So, I suggest you get with the "program" or,
GET OUT!.....................................BB


----------



## newworldicon (May 5, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> You're missing the point NWI, ol' TaffyButt is a comedy God to us; an unending source of mirth & merriment.
> I'm finding it hard to get through a day without a "Taffy" fix.............So, I suggest you get with the "program" or,
> GET OUT!.....................................BB


LOL...with that response he has become your deity!!


----------



## collective gardener (May 5, 2011)

NLXSK1 said:


> Dont you think you guys are taking one 20 something troll a little too seriously?
> 
> I went and had a real life and forgot about Taffy until I came back here again....


Would you rather we talk about our bowel movements? Cause I put down a MONSTER this morning. It was nothing short of epic. Everything was perfect: size, shape, texture.

So....Taffy, or graphic descriptions of our morning dumps. I should warn you...Burger Boss has a huge pool of adjectives to draw from, and Brick can be downright disturbing.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 5, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Would you rather we talk about our bowel movements? Cause I put down a MONSTER this morning. It was nothing short of epic. Everything was perfect: size, shape, texture.
> 
> So....Taffy, or graphic descriptions of our morning dumps. I should warn you...Burger Boss has a huge pool of adjectives to draw from, and Brick can be downright disturbing.


Well, since you are using Taffy as an alternative it is a close decision...


----------



## Brick Top (May 5, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> and Brick can be downright disturbing.



"In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary... come again?"


----------



## jyermum (May 5, 2011)

> Would you rather we talk about our bowel movements?


So I read this and it was perfect because I had an immaculate shit this morning and I was dying to tell someone. You know the craps that when you go to wipe after theres nothing there? Super magical and maybe some divine intervention or instant karma.

Few posts later and BT says:



> "In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary... come again?"


NOW I KNOW its divine intervention!


----------



## djruiner (May 6, 2011)

anyone else notice that the title of the thread here has changed?


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 6, 2011)

djruiner said:


> anyone else notice that the title of the thread here has changed?


The mods are asserting their authority apparently...


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 6, 2011)

Our cover here is blown.
Dam
Start the self destruct sequence?


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Our cover here is blown.
> Dam
> Start the self destruct sequence?


Arrrrrggghh ... man the guns boys, we'll protect our ship or we'll go down with her, prepare to repel all boarders!


----------



## Burger Boss (May 6, 2011)

djruiner said:


> anyone else notice that the title of the thread here has changed?


Hmmm....more of a subtle modification......very strange indeed!............Been hearing rumors about big time Mod dust up going on right now.......I have my suspicions as to who is doing what to who........but no confirmation.....Stand by Boys...er...& girls......We may be in for a real bumpy ride!..........God help us ALL.......BB


----------



## djruiner (May 6, 2011)

i know a mod at another place that would not change or remove this thread


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 6, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i know a mod at another place that would not change or remove this thread


Yeah, me too... I'll bet I know who did it.


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

djruiner said:


> anyone else notice that the title of the thread here has changed?



The title to the Dr. Greenthumb's G13 thread was also changed.


----------



## Burger Boss (May 6, 2011)

It looks like someone is going "Super Politically Correct", and jumping on anything that "offends" them. They don't seem to be after certain folks, just deleting TEXT that they find offensive............So, we wait and see, eh?.......BB


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 6, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> It looks like someone is going "Super Politically Correct", and jumping on anything that "offends" them. They don't seem to be after certain folks, just deleting TEXT that they find offensive............So, we wait and see, eh?.......BB


All they need to do is ban the trouble makers and the board will be gloriously reborn in their own image...


Or not...

I have seen this before and it never ends well...


----------



## bushybush (May 6, 2011)

I have had posts mysteriously "disappear" lately. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

orwellian.


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

Something else odd has happened today. Twice when I went to send a message my anti-virus / internet security software blocked the message from being sent and said this site was trying to access my credit card number. 

Last night I received a PM about a possible hack of both RIU and Attitude by a disgruntled former member who made threats before leaving.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 6, 2011)

This is juicy.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Something else odd has happened today. Twice when I went to send a message my anti-virus / internet security software blocked the message from being sent and said this site was trying to access my credit card number.
> 
> Last night I received a PM about a possible hack of both RIU and Attitude by a disgruntled former member who made threats before leaving.


Damn. Glad I'm uber paranoid about that stuff so I have many redundancies to prevent issues. Hopefully he's not_ that _good.


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Something else odd has happened today. Twice when I went to send a message my anti-virus / internet security software blocked the message from being sent and said this site was trying to access my credit card number.
> 
> Last night I received a PM about a possible hack of both RIU and Attitude by a disgruntled former member who made threats before leaving.





Wolverine97 said:


> Damn. Glad I'm uber paranoid about that stuff so I have many redundancies to prevent issues. Hopefully he's not_ that _good.


I cannot say for sure what is going on but this is my 6,883rd message and I never received the message before. Late last night I received the warning of a possible hack by a disgruntled former member of RIU who allegedly hacked both RIU and Attitude and today my anti-virus / internet security program blocks me from sending two messages saying the site is attempting to access my credit card number. 

It doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## collective gardener (May 6, 2011)

Attention Crew. I have loaded the bilge with excess munitions. The lifeboats have been un-lashed and stowed with provisions. While all of us hope this will not be needed, it's time for us all to face the real truth: we may have been discovered. There is a 5 minute fuse placed forward of the main bulkhead, lower deck. Upon sounding 8 bells, the closest crew member shall light the fuse, and confirm by the resounding of 8 bells. Most of us have been through this before and know the drill. 

The soap bars have been wrapped in oil skins and placed in life boat #1. This boat must be defended at all costs. 

As to the prisoner, Taffy, in the brig: After a careful calculation of food and water stores, it appears as if taking him along could endanger the rest of the crew. We have just enough provisions for the crew, the 22 dogs, 6 cats, 1 weasel, 2 honey badgers (please handle carefully), 3 goldfish, 1 small lizard, 16 armidillos, 12 horses, the shp's rat "Little Rico", and the midget. We simply cannot risk running out of water and food before we can safely row to shore, which appears to be _at least_ 130 feet away. Given the vast amount of expolives, he shouldn't feel any pain, which brings me to my question for the crew: Should we reduce the amount of explosives?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 6, 2011)

Well good thing I ordered a credit report because of stupid ass playstation network getting hacked. I really hope attitude doesn't get hacked those guys have my personal info.


Will someone hire these hackers so they have more productive shit too do.


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> Attention Crew. I have loaded the bilge with excess munitions. The lifeboats have been un-lashed and stowed with provisions. While all of us hope this will not be needed, it's time for us all to face the real truth: we may have been discovered. There is a 5 minute fuse placed forward of the main bulkhead, lower deck. Upon sounding 8 bells, the closest crew member shall light the fuse, and confirm by the resounding of 8 bells. Most of us have been through this before and know the drill.
> 
> The soap bars have been wrapped in oil skins and placed in life boat #1. This boat must be defended at all costs.
> 
> As to the prisoner, Taffy, in the brig: After a careful calculation of food and water stores, it appears as if taking him along could endanger the rest of the crew. We have just enough provisions for the crew, the 22 dogs, 6 cats, 1 weasel, 2 honey badgers (please handle carefully), 3 goldfish, 1 small lizard, 16 armidillos, 12 horses, the shp's rat "Little Rico", and the midget. We simply cannot risk running out of water and food before we can safely row to shore, which appears to be _at least_ 130 feet away. Given the vast amount of expolives, he shouldn't feel any pain, which brings me to my question for the crew: Should we reduce the amount of explosives?



We could keep the explosives to remake into fireworks to celebrate with and just burn the ship and party hardy while 'she' cooks, and the boat burns too, couldn't we?


----------



## jyermum (May 6, 2011)

I'm ok with burning it down now that I know the Badgers are coming with. Maybe someone will find another dead thread/ship we can take over?


----------



## MediMary (May 6, 2011)

who was it, someone fdd pissed off?


----------



## Brick Top (May 6, 2011)

MediMary said:


> who was it, someone fdd pissed off?


If so that would mean it could be just about any and every member, past or present.


----------



## Burger Boss (May 7, 2011)

BLOW the ship boys..........We have a new home!........Check it out> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/155402-xfspazx.html#post5692059
She's the Good ship HMS XFSPAXZ, only 2 posts on her and abandoned years ago..........
Come on aboard me hearty's.........Hot rum is awaitin'........and wenches!!........


----------



## hoagtech (May 7, 2011)

The threads not the only thing that changed. I notcied. All the 420 girls put their clothes back on. I think were dealing with a homo moderator. or maybe it makes it makes him jealous when he sees his big wife.


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 7, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> The threads not the only thing that changed. I notcied. All the 420 girls put their clothes back on. I think were dealing with a homo moderator. or maybe it makes it makes him jealous when he sees his big wife.


We have 420 girls? Whence?


----------



## collective gardener (May 7, 2011)

8 bells...the fuse be lit...this is it, boys. This be my last post here. Save yourselves!!!!


----------



## Wetdog (May 7, 2011)

Quick, let the Honey Badgers chew on Taffy a bit. If they'll eat cobra, Taffy will seem like dessert.



BOOM !!!!!! ..... Nevermind.


Wet


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 7, 2011)

Where'd everyone go? Guys? 

*crickets*


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2011)

those african honey badgers are some bad mother's ... have to be to live amongst cheetah and lion and leopard and hyena... i am going to look for a good link i saw of a badger a long time ago tearing something up that was messin with it..lemme see what i can find brb


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c81bcjyfn6U&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Corso312 (May 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjESEa4oH0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Burger Boss (May 7, 2011)

Corso312 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjESEa4oH0&feature=player_detailpage


Great video Corso, but in case you didn't notice.....WE'VE MOVED!.........dig around, you'll find us.............BB


* DEAD THREAD!

*did you not hear the BOOM!?


----------



## beartrapgeorge (May 7, 2011)

wtf is this shit???? nobody is getting done shit


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

beartrapgeorge said:


> wtf is this shit???? nobody is getting done shit


The kraken located our ship so we abandoned ship and commandeered a new one.


----------



## Burger Boss (May 7, 2011)

To whom
it may
CONCERN
Please take note: We are DONE...FINISHED........GONE........FIN....NADA
NOBODY HOME...........WE'VE VACATED THE PREMISES..........&
GOODBYE!


If perchance, someone wishes to follow us, send me a PM, and we can talk........BB
​
​


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> To whom
> it may
> CONCERN
> Please take note: We are DONE...FINISHED........GONE........FIN....NADA
> ...




[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Happy trails to you, until we meet again.
Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then.
Who cares about the clouds when we're together?
Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather.
Happy trails to you, 'till we meet again.

Some trails are happy ones,
Others are blue.
It's the way you ride the trail that counts,
Here's a happy one for you.

Happy trails to you, until we meet again.
Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then.
Who cares about the clouds when we're together?
Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather.
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Happy trails to you, until we meet again.[/FONT]


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 11, 2011)

Hey BT, when did you get that PM? I still haven't heard anything official, just the standard set of denials, and of course everyone accusing me of working for other seed banks, because I'm pissed about the "hack that never happened." 

Even had a thread closed on me.


----------



## Brick Top (May 11, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey BT, when did you get that PM? I still haven't heard anything official, just the standard set of denials, and of course everyone accusing me of working for other seed banks, because I'm pissed about the "hack that never happened."
> 
> Even had a thread closed on me.



If the member who sent the PM to me reads your message they will share the same information with you in a PM as they did with me. As for when I received the PM, I do not keep old PMs so I cannot check my inbox and give you a date. If you want to figure out the date you will need to search my messages for the first ones where I mentioned it that say how late the night before I received the PM, then look at the date of the message and you will have the date of when I received the PM since it was after midnight and would therefore have been on the same day. 

As for accusations, get used to them if you want to hang out on sites like this. People do it all the time. I have been the recipient of near countless made up totally false accusations that were anything from minor to being major.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 12, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> As for accusations, get used to them if you want to hang out on sites like this. People do it all the time. I have been the recipient of near countless made up totally false accusations that were anything from minor to being major.


True dat


----------



## Dankster4Life (May 12, 2011)

I'd pay top dollar for this thread......great work to all you scallywags.

Priceless


----------



## Burger Boss (May 12, 2011)

Well thanks for that Danks....must admit that life of a "Cyber Pirate" on a cannabis forum was not in my "Golden Years" plans...But what the hell....Tis the Pirates life for me, sailing the Cyber Seas........THIS spot is where we scuttled the TaffyPop.........We now proudly crew the "Honey Badger"........Ye have me permission to board her and join us in some merriment and other such.........NO rough housin' though, we leave that for Taffy an his lot...........An' a good day to ye Sir.........BB


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 13, 2011)

still gettin r done in here huh.i love that song bricktop,but not by the writer.van halen does it best in my book.


----------



## Brick Top (May 13, 2011)

sixstring2112 said:


> still gettin r done in here huh.i love that song bricktop,but not by the writer.van halen does it best in my book.


Going back to the late 60's when I first started going to concerts there have been a small handful of groups I have seen that finished their shows with the song, or used it shortly before finishing, and some were good and some weren't. Van Halen has been good, depending on which incarnation of Van Halen someone would be talking about. I had seen them several times with David Lee Roth and then twice with Sammy Hagar but when I saw them with Mitch Mallory I stopped going to see them when the came to my area. They, or maybe he, was pathetic. It was like watching Freddie Mercury's untalented younger brother prancing around the stage trying to play rock star. It was difficult to sit through the entire concert and I half wanted to ask for my money back when I left. 

It was like going to see "Hamlet" with Pauly Shore playing the part of "Hamlet." It was beyond a total letdown ... it was painful.


----------



## Wetdog (May 19, 2011)

Has someone played fast and loose with the Honey Badger?

The ship was there and now it's not.

I don't think I'm THAT drunk! LOL

Wet


----------



## growmomma (May 19, 2011)

The ship set sail and has docked elsewhere...... U didn't know??


----------



## Wetdog (May 19, 2011)

growmomma said:


> The ship set sail and has docked elsewhere...... U didn't know??


I do now & will see you in Port Royal. LOL

Wet


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 19, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> I do now & will see you in Port Royal. LOL
> 
> Wet


A few of the guys went over to RM3, I'm not sure where I'll land just yet. This place seems to be getting worse by the day.


----------

